# 3000 Words a Day Club



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Kboards already has a "Thousand Words a Day Club", but I thought it might worth starting a thread targeting a minimum of 3000 words per day. I'd given up on writing to word counts as of late, but I've been re-evaluating and thinking that the career-sustaining pace for self-publishing is probably putting out a novel every two months or so. 


At 3000 words a day you could pound out a rough draft in a month. Another month for revisions and you could potentially put out a novel every other month. Don't get me wrong, targeting a minimum of a thousand words a day is nothing to sneeze at, but I like the idea of being accountable to a more accelerated pace of production.


Anyway, if anyone's interested we could post here everyday, once we've reached our daily 3000 word quota as a means of encouragement. Or not. lol    But I thought it might be worth a try. And I'll start: I'm happy to report I've completed 3,392 words for the day. My brain is shot and I'm happy. How about you?


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Bad.. Bad, bad, bad ...     


You would do this when I am just starting to average 2000 a day.


----------



## hjordisa (Sep 4, 2017)

... I'm in. I should probably just go to the 1000 a day club since I write slowly at the moment, but I'd rather shoot for 3k and fail. Although word count goals have never worked for me either. Maybe this time. I have many words to write.

But I'll start tomorrow. I've written 600 today, want to write 500 more, and then I have some editing and brainstorming to do. So I'll start reporting my massive failures tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Or you could just record your numbers in the other thread like everyone else does.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> Bad.. Bad, bad, bad ...
> 
> You would do this when I am just starting to average 2000 a day.


Shoot, sorry about that!  What's another 1000 words?  You can do it!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Or you could just record your numbers in the other thread like everyone else does.


Yes, this is true, but I'm just trying to leave myself with fewer outs. I know it's probably silly, but I know if I try to make myself accountable to the "Thousand Words" thread I'll justify letting myself off the hook on the days I don't feel like pushing for 3k words because after all, I'd made the "thousand", I'm gold. I don't want to let that happen, and I know the lazy writer within me will make justifications out the wazoo allowing it to happen. I am not strong.  

With a 3000 words thread I'll have an easier time holding myself accountable to that count, but of course, that's just me...different strokes.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

hjordisa said:


> ... I'm in. I should probably just go to the 1000 a day club since I write slowly at the moment, but I'd rather shoot for 3k and fail. Although word count goals have never worked for me either. Maybe this time. I have many words to write.
> 
> But I'll start tomorrow. I've written 600 today, want to write 500 more, and then I have some editing and brainstorming to do. So I'll start reporting my massive failures tomorrow.


Glad to have you! You can do it!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm in! I've been planning on trying a regular 3k per day since I can do a maximum of 8k but NOT continually. So 3k seems like a good middle ground. So far I've been doing roughly 2k per day, which is comfortable (more or less) and sustainable (more or less).

So now to push myself.

Only caveat for me is that I don't write on Sundays.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

jaehaerys said:


> Shoot, sorry about that!  What's another 1000 words?  You can do it!


Coffee + Keyboard=bad! I usually write up to 5k but I am have having some issues lately lol .. Can I at least have until morning?!


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm wanting to join in considering the days I hit 2500+ words I feel GREAT! But it's tough for me.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Herefortheride said:


> I'm wanting to join in considering the days I hit 2500+ words I feel GREAT! But it's tough for me.


I'll give you a cookie for each day you make the count!


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> I'll give you a cookie for each day you make the count!


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

I would love to participate, but my Word status bar has disappeared beneath my task bar and it is very annoying as I can no longer see at a glance how many words I've done or what page I'm on. The bar is still there, because I can see the top of it, but not enough of it to see what is going on.

If anyone knows how to sort this, I would be delighted.


----------



## rockondon (Aug 2, 2016)

I was pretty proud of the 1900 words I wrote today until I read this. 

Although overall the day was super productive - I worked 8 hours, did a bunch of running around, did a bunch of housework, and still beat the hell out of my 1000 word/day quota.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Doglover said:


> I would love to participate, but my Word status bar has disappeared beneath my task bar and it is very annoying as I can no longer see at a glance how many words I've done or what page I'm on. The bar is still there, because I can see the top of it, but not enough of it to see what is going on.
> 
> If anyone knows how to sort this, I would be delighted.


Unlock your task bar with r/click and then grab the edge to resize it and if that doesn't work change your font/view settings to the next one lower down.

Easy fix if you don't want to mess with all of that is to hit the maximize/restore down button next to the close (x) on your window, restore down and then resize the window to fit above the taskbar by dragging the edges to the size you want. It should save that size after you do that and you wont have to change your other preferences.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Pandorra said:


> Unlock your task bar with r/click and then grab the edge to resize it and if that doesn't work change your font/view settings to the next one lower down.
> 
> Easy fix if you don't want to mess with all of that is to hit the maximize/restore down button next to the close (x) on your window, restore down and then resize the window to fit above the taskbar by dragging the edges to the size you want. It should save that size after you do that and you wont have to change your other preferences.


Thanks, but after searching the internet for an answer yesterday, then giving up all hope of ever seeing my word count again, it was as simple as not having it on full page! So, I am up and running again, but I still think 3000 words might be a stretch.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Doglover said:


> Thanks, but after searching the internet for an answer yesterday, then giving up all hope of ever seeing my word count again, it was as simple as not having it on full page! So, I am up and running again, but I still think 3000 words might be a stretch.


  So second option then. lol... it will be for me too especially the way I am running right now, but if you try I will as well.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

647 ..  the hardest ones I have done in 69k!! (That should count!  )


Shower, break and I may get some more in tonight.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Or you could just record your numbers in the other thread like everyone else does.


Or she could start a thread that better suits her goals, like everyone else does? 

I'm formatting/doing an editing pass right now, so I'm only doing like 100 words or less a day, so there's not much for me to talk about yet. On normal writing days, I usually hit about 2K to 2500 words, depending. Sometimes it's a bit more, sometimes less. My health has been bad for a long while, but now that I'm getting better the words are coming easier. I still have to deal with the arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands, so really big word counts are painful and sometimes throw me off track for a couple of days to recover.

The only thing for me is I try to write five days out of seven. I normally take shopping day (Wednesday) off, because it just exhausts me, and then Sunday, since it breaks the week up evenly. Though sometimes it's different days, which I don't like because I'm trying really hard to be consistent. I have issues with being consistent.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Just chiming in to say I've managed to crank out 3544 words today. So, still going strong on day 2 of the 3k words club! How 'bout you?


----------



## rockondon (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't think I've cracked 3000 words in one day ever. Not once. 
Does anyone here actually write this much consistently?


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

rockondon said:


> I don't think I've cracked 3000 words in one day ever. Not once.
> Does anyone here actually write this much consistently?


I do normally, not so much when I have a ton of other stuff to do or I am sick. Doesn't mean I don't _try_ then.. lol .. But I get all moody and have to go back and rewrite everything so I shouldn't... But I also write best at night when I am not being distracted by everyone who wants something and I am an insomniac, so that gives me quite a few hours of uninterrupted writing.

(Edit to add: I really DO like that cover!)


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

*Dances a jig* 3000 and still going!!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Ugh, won't make it today 

For _kinda_ good reason, I s'pose--I did 8 hours at the day job, and just released the 2nd book in my _Time Traveller's Best Friend_ series today, along with having a Bookbub on book 1.

I've made 2k and my head is busted  I'll try again tomorrow; I have another 8 hours at the day job, but no new release to shepherd 

Well done to those who made it! And to everyone who made the effort, like me


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

W.R. Gingell said:


> Ugh, won't make it today
> 
> For _kinda_ good reason, I s'pose--I did 8 hours at the day job, and just released the 2nd book in my _Time Traveller's Best Friend_ series today, along with having a Bookbub on book 1.
> 
> ...


Congrats and good luck on the release! I definitely think that qualifies as a free day from writing lol... though you still got 2k which is brilliant! How are your nerves on the release?


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> Congrats and good luck on the release! I definitely think that qualifies as a free day from writing lol... though you still got 2k which is brilliant! How are your nerves on the release?


Thanks! 

No real nerves--I had the HUGE good luck to score the Bookbub on book 1 for the day prior to the release of book 2, so the preorders jumped by 2/3rds today alone. I'm hoping the readthrough will be good--that'll be really interesting to follow.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

W.R. Gingell said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No real nerves--I had the HUGE good luck to score the Bookbub on book 1 for the day prior to the release of book 2, so the preorders jumped by 2/3rds today alone. I'm hoping the readthrough will be good--that'll be really interesting to follow.


That's Great! Again congratulations!   How long before you have to release the next? Is it part of the series or something else?


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> That's Great! Again congratulations!   How long before you have to release the next? Is it part of the series or something else?


I reckon I'll have the next ready by about March next year--I have to put out the next in my main fantasy series first, and I'm trying to get the first 3 books of a UF ready to go so I can do a 1-2-3 in April or May next year. And yes, it's a series--scifi, anywhere up to 10 books, I reckon.

And that's not even all I WANT to write


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

W.R. Gingell said:


> I reckon I'll have the next ready by about March next year--I have to put out the next in my main fantasy series first, and I'm trying to get the first 3 books of a UF ready to go so I can do a 1-2-3 in April or May next year.
> 
> And that's not even all I WANT to write


LOL.. I hate it when that happens! 

Good gods woman you need a 60k a day thread~!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> LOL.. I hate it when that happens!
> 
> Good gods woman you need a 60k a day thread~!


Ah, if only I COULD write 60k in a day!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

W.R. Gingell said:


> Ah, if only I COULD write 60k in a day!


Don't we all!!

Is it a sign you talk to much when you write a 2500 word dialog? lol

3800 and done for the night!!!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> Don't we all!!
> 
> Is it a sign you talk to much when you write a 2500 word dialog? lol
> 
> 3800 and done for the night!!!


Oh, well done, you! Sleep well


----------



## UK1783 (Aug 5, 2017)

When I write I can do 3000 words a day. But I cannot sustain that and often stop as I go over character development and story structure and shit like that. I don't write 3000 words a day then and if I did I just consider it story development process.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

W.R. Gingell said:


> Ugh, won't make it today
> 
> For _kinda_ good reason, I s'pose--I did 8 hours at the day job, and just released the 2nd book in my _Time Traveller's Best Friend_ series today, along with having a Bookbub on book 1.
> 
> ...


All things considered, the fact you got to 2k with everything you have going on is impressive. Congrats on the launch!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> Don't we all!!
> 
> Is it a sign you talk to much when you write a 2500 word dialog? lol
> 
> 3800 and done for the night!!!


3800! Great job!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

jaehaerys said:


> All things considered, the fact you got to 2k with everything you have going on is impressive. Congrats on the launch!


  Thanks!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

3862 word count today. Finished later than usual, but feeling great! Keep it up out there! You can do it!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Edited 18k wrote 2k   .. still working though!!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

jaehaerys said:


> 3862 word count today. Finished later than usual, but feeling great! Keep it up out there! You can do it!


Nice! 



Pandorra said:


> Edited 18k wrote 2k  .. still working though!!


Well done you! 

I've hit 3k for the day--2k on my current fantasy WiP, The Staff and the Crown, and 1k on my current UF WiP (tentatively titled "Between Jobs"). Phew! Now for another cuppa and some binge watching of Hogan's Heroes! I've been mainlining the Pirates of the Caribbean soundtracks for my writing time, so it's probably about time to go for something more sedate


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

4578!!  

Congrats Jays and Gingell!! we _all_ got this beat today!!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> 4578!!
> 
> Congrats Jays and Gingell!! we _all_ got this beat today!!


Good heavens! I, a pygmy, gaze in awe at the heights of your magnificence!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

LOL! this is a fun part, all those little bits and pieces I dropped like breadcrumbs leading up to this finally got to come out and play.. well ,most of them, and then those dropped even MORE crumbs but I am well on my way down the slope and nearing the end!!  


Pfft I can't binge anything while doing this lol .. I can't even read a book, I keep editing and not paying attention to what I am reading. I have got my twitter followers way up and my website tweaked though!!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> LOL! this is a fun part, all those little bits and pieces I dropped like breadcrumbs leading up to this finally got to come out and play.. well ,most of them, and then those dropped even MORE crumbs but I am well on my way down the slope and nearing the end!!


Man, I LOVE that part at the end! I usually average 5-7k per day at that stage


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

W.R. Gingell said:


> Man, I LOVE that part at the end! I usually average 5-7k per day at that stage


There's something about bringing it all together like that and it just clicking.. I can almost HEAR it click.. lol.. I don't want to stop yet so I guess I will stay up and finish this chapter and see how I feel.


----------



## Irelandsgirl1157 (May 17, 2013)

Love this idea!

3,280 words done today. Same again (if not a little better) tomorrow.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Just checking in to post my total today and keep myself accountable: 3122. Not bad, not bad.



W.R. Gingell said:


> Nice!
> 
> Well done you!
> 
> I've hit 3k for the day--2k on my current fantasy WiP, The Staff and the Crown, and 1k on my current UF WiP (tentatively titled "Between Jobs"). Phew! Now for another cuppa and some binge watching of Hogan's Heroes! I've been mainlining the Pirates of the Caribbean soundtracks for my writing time, so it's probably about time to go for something more sedate


Nice work!



Pandorra said:


> 4578!!
> 
> Congrats Jays and Gingell!! we _all_ got this beat today!!


Holy cow...that's a lot of words! Go! Go! Go! 



Irelandsgirl1157 said:


> Love this idea!
> 
> 3,280 words done today. Same again (if not a little better) tomorrow.


Awesome! You got me beat! Let's keep it going, see how we do tomorrow!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

(mini-hijack)
I stayed up most of the morning finishing the chapter for another 3k words (bringing me to 8k total for one lonnng night and the morning!) but then stopped.. and weirdly decided to start on a short story prefacing the one I am working on another 2k!!. (moved the rest of this to the main forums...)


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeaaaah, not gonna make it today... Got 1k, and that's gonna be it for tonight.

We tries again tomorrow, precious!

(Hooray for jaehaerys! And good grief, Pandorra! Nice work! Also, I've totally done the same thing...)


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

hey there were days I was going on the low 50's and hundreds lol ... 1k is NOT bad work for a day, specially when your swamped which you figure is half the week right? lol


I just had some extra time cuz the lil one(who's not so lil anymore) got a new bf and I would rather write then think about that!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm tempted. I seriously need to up my daily word count, but I'm not sure I can make 3k every day. At least not with my current WC. This whole year has been awful. I need something to get me motivated. Maybe I should join the other thread, since my realistic goal is 2.5-3k. 

Thinking...


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll bite for the next two weeks at least, because I said I was going to do a Halloween book for my pen name and then September was terrible for me, and um...better finish this damn thing before Halloween actually happens. And I have a vacation in the middle of the month. So I want to bang out a first draft, 45k by October 14th. Gulp.


----------



## WyandVoidbringer (Jan 19, 2017)

Can I trade dirty diapers for 1k words a pop?


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I'm tempted. I seriously need to up my daily word count, but I'm not sure I can make 3k every day. At least not with my current WC. This whole year has been awful. I need something to get me motivated. Maybe I should join the other thread, since my realistic goal is 2.5-3k.
> 
> Thinking...


No, do it! I'm here, and I've only made the 3k word count twice so far, I think. Try and fail, or try and succeed, no one's gonna mind 



Pandorra said:


> hey there were days I was going on the low 50's and hundreds lol ... 1k is NOT bad work for a day, specially when your swamped which you figure is half the week right? lol
> 
> I just had some extra time cuz the lil one(who's not so lil anymore) got a new bf and I would rather write then think about that!


Yeah, it's not so much the 8 hours at the day job that's bad, it's all the Other Stuff that I have as well--yesterday it was going with my little sis to her 20 week baby scan, and then going on to my Korean lesson after work. Today, it's just work, so I should hit that 3k goal just nicely. (And just quietly, I'd rather have the 1k than nothing, for sure )


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

W.R. Gingell said:


> No, do it! I'm here, and I've only made the 3k word count twice so far, I think. Try and fail, or try and succeed, no one's gonna mind
> 
> Yeah, it's not so much the 8 hours at the day job that's bad, it's all the Other Stuff that I have as well--yesterday it was going with my little sis to her 20 week baby scan, and then going on to my Korean lesson after work. Today, it's just work, so I should hit that 3k goal just nicely. (And just quietly, I'd rather have the 1k than nothing, for sure  )


^This.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3,140.. I went back to finish it after I decided I was slacking.. 


Goodnight all!! Gratz and good luck!!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> 3,140.. I went back to finish it after I decided I was slacking..
> 
> Goodnight all!! Gratz and good luck!!


*thumbs up!*

I've just hit 3k myself, and now I have to go back to work for a split shift...


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, I failed to hit 3k today, was out of the house all day and couldn't make up the time. Got just under 2k, it'll have to do. Tomorrow's another day. Keep striving!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> 3,140.. I went back to finish it after I decided I was slacking..
> 
> Goodnight all!! Gratz and good luck!!


Nice work! Congrats! I missed my target today, but I told myself I wouldn't beat myself up about it.



W.R. Gingell said:


> *thumbs up!*
> 
> I've just hit 3k myself, and now I have to go back to work for a split shift...


Good job hitting 3k! I'm jealous! Sorry to hear you had to go back to work...not fun.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

The accountability must've been what I needed! 3092 words written this morning when I usually struggle to hit 2k in the same time period.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I started my 3,000 words per day goal on September 4th. I have reach it for 20 days of the month so far and still counting (76297 words as of yesterday).  
It defiantly helps me with my time management, when I hit my word count, unless I'm on a roll, I move on to editing or marketing or nothing . . .
Good luck all! It can be done.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Wow, great work!!



JoyMosby said:


> I started my 3,000 words per day goal on September 4th. I have made for 20 days of the month so far and still counting (76297 words as of yesterday).
> I definably helps me with my time management, when I hit my word count, unless I'm on a roll, I move on to editing or marketing or nothing . . .
> Good luck all! It can be done.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Ging, Jays, Stacy congrats!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Stacy Claflin said:


> The accountability must've been what I needed! 3092 words written this morning when I usually struggle to hit 2k in the same time period.


Great work! Yes, I created this thread to keep myself accountable and to help others do the same, glad you got something out of it.  I fell off a bit yesterday, but I plan on meeting my goal today. I think 3k a day can help indies maintain a pace that will pay dividends in terms of putting out more content more quickly.



JoyMosby said:


> I started my 3,000 words per day goal on September 4th. I have reach it for 20 days of the month so far and still counting (76297 words as of yesterday).
> It defiantly helps me with my time management, when I hit my word count, unless I'm on a roll, I move on to editing or marketing or nothing . . .
> Good luck all! It can be done.


Wow, that is impressive. I hope to accomplish something similar. Well done! Keep it up! I want to be like you!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Well hell, I have a problem. I think I am done with the first book.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> Well hell, I have a problem. I think I am done with the first book.


That's a good problem to have. On to Book 2!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

jaehaerys said:


> That's a good problem to have. On to Book 2!


LOL I still have to go back/hard edit, flesh out the bits I skipped over etc... but I am not sure if I should stop here or max it at another 60-70k words


----------



## Irelandsgirl1157 (May 17, 2013)

I didn't make it to 3k yesterday but hit 4,011 today.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Irelandsgirl1157 said:


> I didn't make it to 3k yesterday but hit 4,011 today.


That's awesome, congratulations, that's a ton of words!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

You guys are all doing so well! I won't make it again, today, and tomorrow is Sunday, so that's the day off for me.

I'll start again next week, fresh


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

4105 yesterday . . .not sure how I made it but I did, and I decided to rework the 2nd half of my book. Yippy!


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

I want to play!

I have tried in the past year to write more per day on a consistent basis. I have written so far 5 novellas, and three novels. It works out to about 4,000 words a day. BUT I can barely remember my books. I feel rushed. I feel like I haven't had the time I would like with each book to make sure it's fulfilling my expectations and that of my readers. I had set a goal of 6,000 words a day with two days on and one day off until the current WIP was finished but I only made that on a rare occasion. Most of the time it was 4500 - 5000 words. Even that felt rushed.

We're all different. Maybe 3,000 words a day is all I should try for. Slow is fast, as they say. 

If you go too fast (for you) maybe you don't end up any closer to your goal than if you went slower (for you).

To thine own self be true.

That being said, my goal for today is 4,400. I have a novel to finish by next week and a deadline for my editor and for my preorder. 

So, I have to get going and get those words in. But once this novel is done?

3,000 words a day three days on and one day off. That's my preferred schedule. At that rate, with a week off between novels, I should be able to write and release eight novels of 70K each. 

When I think that many successful trad published authors write a book a year, eight seems like the difference between fast and light speed. 

If eight novels a year isn't enough for success, well, something's broken.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

JoyMosby said:


> 4105 yesterday . . .not sure how I made it but I did, and I decided to rework the 2nd half of my book. Yippy!


Wow, 4k is mighty impressive. Hats off to you!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

sela said:


> I want to play!
> 
> I have tried in the past year to write more per day on a consistent basis. I have written so far 5 novellas, and three novels. It works out to about 4,000 words a day. BUT I can barely remember my books. I feel rushed. I feel like I haven't had the time I would like with each book to make sure it's fulfilling my expectations and that of my readers. I had set a goal of 6,000 words a day with two days on and one day off until the current WIP was finished but I only made that on a rare occasion. Most of the time it was 4500 - 5000 words. Even that felt rushed.
> 
> ...


Hi, sela...I like your three days on, one day off idea...I might have to try that. At one point you were aiming for 6k a day? I can't even wrap my head around how tough that must've been.

I also hadn't thought of the idea that at this pace you could potentially put out eight 70k books in a year. That is an insane level of output, and you're right, if that doesn't somehow lead to success down the road then for sure something is broken. Mind you, I know you're already a success, but still I'm aiming at 80k for my WIP and around 70 or 75k for subsequent works and it's pleasing to know if I can keep up with the goal of this thread I might be able to get a half-dozen books out over the next 12 months. Goals!

Anyway, welcome, and good luck hitting your 4400 words today. Cheers!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh, and I wanted to mention, since I've gone two days without hitting 3k, I've decided I have to 'pay' myself back by increasing my word count to 4k for the next six days to make up for the 6k I'd lost by not working on my WIP.


I'm thinking of it similar to money in an account. By not writing anything for two days when my stated goal was 3k per day, I'd charged 6000 words on my writer's credit card and now I owe that money back...so 4k a day it is for 6 days to make up that debt.


Whatever works.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm taking the weekend off, but huge congrats to everyone hitting 3k+!



Pandorra said:


> LOL I still have to go back/hard edit, flesh out the bits I skipped over etc... but I am not sure if I should stop here or max it at another 60-70k words


Huge congrats!! If you feel it's not done, keep going. If it is, then work the heck out of it and decide later if it needs some more. Depending on if you're an over or under writer, you may naturally have to add more in. I usually do, but others have to go through and hack words out.


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

5K words today and not done yet. Need more vodka.


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

Okay, it's my first day at it and I got to 4,051. I'm still in the flow, I could honestly keep going if my body wasn't like, "GO EXERCISE." I wish I could be one of those treadmill desk people but I am incapable of moving and thinking at the same time, it seems!

Still good start for me. It sounds like a lot of us had a good day today. Woohoo!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

JaclynDolamore said:


> Okay, it's my first day at it and I got to 4,051. I'm still in the flow, I could honestly keep going if my body wasn't like, "GO EXERCISE." I wish I could be one of those treadmill desk people but I am incapable of moving and thinking at the same time, it seems!
> 
> Still good start for me. It sounds like a lot of us had a good day today. Woohoo!


Congratulations! 4k is certainly getting off to a great start. I'm hoping to hit 5k today, wish me luck!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

4312 words today after all is said and done. It's not the 5k I'd aimed for, but I'll take it. Keep it up out there folks! You can do it!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

jaehaerys said:


> 4312 words today after all is said and done. It's not the 5k I'd aimed for, but I'll take it. Keep it up out there folks! You can do it!


Better than a poke in the eye with a hot stick, as my mother always used to say--ah, who am I kidding, she still says it...

By which I mean, that's an awesome total! I'm only up to 1k so far, but I've still got a few hours of writing time yet...


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Whee! 3k achieved! 

1k on _Between Jobs_

1k on _Cloudy with a Chance of Dropbears_

1k on _The Staff and the Crown_

Feelin' good!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Great work, everyone! 

I got 3175 words today. (Really did not think I'd make it, but my kids slept in giving me a little more time.) I'd keep going, but there's too much to do today (homeschooling the kids, plus I have to proof a book for a pre-order deadline coming up.)


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

The weekend killed my streak! Only 1220 Saturday since I had to help my Hubby buy a truck, yesterday was cleaning day . . . only 245. Not the way I want to start the month. . . .I don't know that I will make it today but I am going to try!


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

4537 and finished my latest novelette.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Gratz guys you're doing awesome! I am back with books 2 soo here we go again   


WB Jays and you're wayy up there, no more worrying!!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

W.R. Gingell said:


> Whee! 3k achieved!
> 
> 1k on _Between Jobs_
> 
> ...


Wowza, you're writing three things at once? Are you some kind of superhero? My hands are full with just my one WIP. Congrats on hitting 3k!



Stacy Claflin said:


> Great work, everyone!
> 
> I got 3175 words today. (Really did not think I'd make it, but my kids slept in giving me a little more time.) I'd keep going, but there's too much to do today (homeschooling the kids, plus I have to proof a book for a pre-order deadline coming up.)


3175! Awesome job! And that you manage to do it with so many distractions around is even more impressive. I only have my dogs while my wife is at work, and they're bulldogs so most of the day it's just listening to them snore. 



JoyMosby said:


> The weekend killed my streak! Only 1220 Saturday since I had to help my Hubby buy a truck, yesterday was cleaning day . . . only 245. Not the way I want to start the month. . . .I don't know that I will make it today but I am going to try!


Ugh, yeah, I know what that's like. It's okay, it happens, I'm sure you'll make up for it later. 



archaeoroutes said:


> 4537 and finished my latest novelette.


Jumpins that's a lotta words! Kudos!



Pandorra said:


> Gratz guys you're doing awesome! I am back with books 2 soo here we go again
> 
> WB Jays and you're wayy up there, no more worrying!!


So you're working on more than one project at once as well? I don't know how you all do it. Anyway, good luck moving forward with those. 

As for me, so far today I'm at 2085 and already feeling wiped. I'm not sure if I can make it to 3k today, but I'm going to definitely try. Great work everyone!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Just one jays I finished book one several days ago! Now am on to book two.
2k is great... keep going if you can but your doing really good!


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

Good work, everyone!

I didn't update yesterday because I went out and did a bunch of stuff and STILL wrote 3k. Today's total, 3400 and I'm going to call it quits. I was hoping to get 4k a day, but as long as I get 3k I'm on schedule...so far, so good.

W. R., you have impressive book hopping skills...I get so thrown off with where I was going when I juggle 2-3 WIPs at once...!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Whoop! Hit my 3k just in time for bed! I would have hit it earlier, but my parents came around with their new puppies, and no one can be expected to work when there are puppies to be played with... I'm feeling really good about where my stories are sitting, too; there are still more words to be written in each, so I should have an easier day of it tomorrow, too. 3k per day is starting to feel like a comfortable norm instead of a stretch, so that's good. 

Roll on NaNoWriMo!



Stacy Claflin said:


> Great work, everyone!
> 
> I got 3175 words today. (Really did not think I'd make it, but my kids slept in giving me a little more time.) I'd keep going, but there's too much to do today (homeschooling the kids, plus I have to proof a book for a pre-order deadline coming up.)


Nice work! I really admire people who can write AND raise kids at the same time. I'd be a wreck if I had kids as well...



jaehaerys said:


> Wowza, you're writing three things at once? Are you some kind of superhero? My hands are full with just my one WIP. Congrats on hitting 3k!


  How did you know?! *gasps* My secret identity must remain a secret!

Actually, I'm just really easily distracted, and working on three at once means a.) I can get three books done at once! and b.) I can skip to the next one when one feels too hard to work on right now. It also means I rarely get bored. This is the first time I'm SERIOUSLY working on 3 at once, though, instead of just dabbling with a few on the side while working properly on one. One is a full length (100k) fantasy that is 3rd in a series, one is a shortish (70k) urban fantasy 1st in the series, and the other is a little 10k thing to sub for an anthology. So NaNo will get the 70k finished hopefully easily and the 10k should be done well in advance.



jaehaerys said:


> As for me, so far today I'm at 2085 and already feeling wiped. I'm not sure if I can make it to 3k today, but I'm going to definitely try. Great work everyone!


You can do it! 힘내! (<--My apologies--I just wanted to see if KBoards could handle the Korean keyboard, and I wanted to look clever. Well, mostly I just wanted to look clever...)



Pandorra said:


> Just one jays I finished book one several days ago! Now am on to book two.
> 2k is great... keep going if you can but your doing really good!


Oooh, look at you going on to book 2! I'm looking forward to that feeling...



JaclynDolamore said:


> Good work, everyone!
> 
> I didn't update yesterday because I went out and did a bunch of stuff and STILL wrote 3k. Today's total, 3400 and I'm going to call it quits. I was hoping to get 4k a day, but as long as I get 3k I'm on schedule...so far, so good.
> 
> W. R., you have impressive book hopping skills...I get so thrown off with where I was going when I juggle 2-3 WIPs at once...!


It's such a satisfying feeling, doing the day job/house stuff/kid stuff/family stuff and still getting the writing done as well  Well done you!

(Just quietly, I sometimes get confused, too; but since I'm in a state of confusion most of the time anyway, I'm pretty comfortable there. Sort of a regular visitor instead of a tourist, so to speak


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Everyone is doing great! Keep it up! This thread is really inspiring. I was beginning to think I'd never get back to my old word counts!

I got 3039 words today. Again, I'm surprised I made it. I woke up with a killer headache!



jaehaerys said:


> 3175! Awesome job! And that you manage to do it with so many distractions around is even more impressive. I only have my dogs while my wife is at work, and they're bulldogs so most of the day it's just listening to them snore.


I write before anyone gets up. Makes for some super-early mornings, but I rarely have distractions, so that makes it a lot easier.



W.R. Gingell said:


> Nice work! I really admire people who can write AND raise kids at the same time. I'd be a wreck if I had kids as well...


It's much easier since writing is my job!  I used to run a home daycare. THAT made writing challenging. lol


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

So impressed with how everyone is doing!
I came close yesterday 2856, which is better then I thought I would do. It is still way less than I should have done. 
Today has started better!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I only got 1k in yesterday but I had a release go out (which will die if it doesn't get a review soon! lol) but gratz all of you!! maybe I can get in 3 today..


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Just chiming in to say I hope everyone's having a productive day today. I didn't quite make 3k yesterday, so I'm going to try and over-compensate today.   


Keep up the great work!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

jaehaerys said:


> Just chiming in to say I hope everyone's having a productive day today. I didn't quite make 3k yesterday, so I'm going to try and over-compensate today.
> 
> Keep up the great work!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Pandorra said:


> I only got 1k in yesterday but I had a release go out (which will die if it doesn't get a review soon! lol) but gratz all of you!! maybe I can get in 3 today..


Those early reviews take forever to go live, don't they? Congrats on the release!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Those early reviews take forever to go live, don't they? Congrats on the release!


Thank you, I don't even think I have any yet, lol.. I went live in KU without marketing.


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

KU is a good marketing tool all on its own.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> KU is a good marketing tool all on its own.


That's what a lil bird told me .. lol

I'm just terrified I messed it up because nothing is happening! I would just soldier on.. but its killing my daily word count for book 2!


----------



## Irelandsgirl1157 (May 17, 2013)

This thread is awesome! Well done guys 
3,609 words today.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Just a tad over 3k today, and now it's time to do my Korean language studies! (and maybe watch a bit of telly before bed  )

Good luck to everyone still going!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Great work, everyone!

I got 3109 words today and I broke the 50% mark for this novel. It's flying by, and I don't want to stop writing each day. So glad for this groove! Joining this thread is the best thing for my writing I've done all year.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Finally! Back in the grove 3330 Yesterday . . .now lets see what today brings (1200 so far). So impressed with everyone getting this done. It is nice to know I am not the only one trying to reach a goal day in and day out.

For those of you writing more than one book at a time WOW! I have edited and written two at the same time but to write them, I do not know how I would keep them straight.

Keep up the good work!  You can do it!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Gratz lol .. I hit about 2k last night and another 2k so far today so I rllly need to step it up. Course, I have been editing as I go, that final hard edit on the last book was a killer!


Soooooooooo off to do another 2-3k .. wish me luck lol


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

Decided to double my sprints per day. 4647 

It didn't even feel that hard. Was still done before 10 AM.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Great results everyone! Keep it going!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Whew! 3092 and hopefully I can squeeze out a few more after a break!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Everyone is doing great!

Today I got 3002 words. I'd have gotten more, but I accidentally hit the snooze button a few extra times. Oops! Hopefully I can start adding in afternoon writing sessions soon. That'll really help!

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Finding my grove and a new place to write: in a recliner in front of the fireplace with my headphones in.

Banged out 4487 yesterday and it felt sooooooooooo good.

Good luck today!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Everyone is doing great!
> 
> Today I got 3002 words. I'd have gotten more, but I accidentally hit the snooze button a few extra times. Oops! Hopefully I can start adding in afternoon writing sessions soon. That'll really help!
> 
> Keep up the good work, everyone!





JoyMosby said:


> Finding my grove and a new place to write: in a recliner in front of the fireplace with my headphones in.
> 
> Banged out 4487 yesterday and it felt sooooooooooo good.
> 
> Good luck today!


Holy cow, you guys...I'm gonna have to step up my game!  Great work!


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

3808 and I decided not to do the last sprint. Need to plot ahead a little over the rest of the day so I know where I'm going with this.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

A.L. Smith said:


> 3808 and I decided not to do the last sprint. Need to plot ahead a little over the rest of the day so I know where I'm going with this.


That is where I am at too! Need to figure out where all these words are leading my MC.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

An extremely bad allergic reaction nuked me today, so...NO words...   

I'll try again tomorrow...


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I got 1987 then watched Halloween movies with my daughter... worth the sacrifice and I will make it up tomorrow.


Gratz everyone! 


Ging we will nail it tomorrow!


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

I have been so busy I haven't been checking in here, but 6 days of writing has gotten me to 17,700 words. So I've almost managed to stick to 3k a day. I'm pretty proud, that is an intense pace for me to sustain, especially with a lot of other stuff going on.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

JaclynDolamore said:


> I have been so busy I haven't been checking in here, but 6 days of writing has gotten me to 17,700 words. So I've almost managed to stick to 3k a day. I'm pretty proud, that is an intense pace for me to sustain, especially with a lot of other stuff going on.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

[/quote]
Love the picture!

Got it done yesterday! 4550! I should not have a problem hitting my weekly word count goal of 21,000. But I'm not sure about my self imposed dead line of finishing the book by next Friday. I see lots of screen time in my future this weekend.

Keep up the good work all!


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

He just needs a better keyboard and he'll be cranking out 10k a day easy.

3328 here. Still need to more plotting. A serpent, a series of mindlinked troglodytes that share one consciousness, and a demon emerged from winging it though. That should help.


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

5,075 words so far and I'm heading back in to write more. Close to the end. But then I need to write and finish Book 2 before putting up the first book. New penname and I need the second one done before releasing the first.

More Irish Whiskey.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Laran Mithras said:


> 5,075 words so far and I'm heading back in to write more. Close to the end. But then I need to write and finish Book 2 before putting up the first book. New penname and I need the second one done before releasing the first.
> 
> More Irish Whiskey.


Holy cow that's a lot of words! Great work!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> More Irish Whiskey.


Sound yummy! Got my 3k now on to a list of what needs done to finish it!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Only 2679 words today, but I got 15,004 for the week - so that's an AVERAGE of 3k a day. That counts, right?? Besides, it's a lot better than getting 12k in 6 days a week like I was doing before I joined this thread. WIN!!


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

Of course it's great! I only intend to be a weekday member. Weekends it's just gonna be 1 solid sprint to keep me thinking on the book.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Only 2679 words today, but I got 15,004 for the week - so that's an AVERAGE of 3k a day. That counts, right?? Besides, it's a lot better than getting 12k in 6 days a week like I was doing before I joined this thread. WIN!!


That's great, Stacy, glad to hear you're averaging 3k/day! Keep it going!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Not a single word    I actually deleted about 12!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> Not a single word  I actually deleted about 12!


Ah, that sucks. Sorry to hear that. It happens. I've had a few word count struggles the past couple of days too. It's okay, remember not to be too hard on yourself and just try to get back on that horse when inspiration strikes. You're doing great!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

jaehaerys said:


> Ah, that sucks. Sorry to hear that. It happens. I've had a few word count struggles the past couple of days too. It's okay, remember not to be too hard on yourself and just try to get back on that horse when inspiration strikes. You're doing great!


I know I will catch up eventually .. I think my brain just needs a break, I have been going non stop for a while now. If you think about it, we are way ahead of the game (if such things counted) either way for making the count as often as we do.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> Not a single word  I actually deleted about 12!


Not to worry, you'll catch up next week 

As will I, hopefully; the allergic reaction is still bad, though fading, and I only got 1k today. Basically, it's like I was hit with a very severe 2 day flu.
Still, that 1k makes up 10k for the week, and my normal lately has been 5k per week, so I'm still happy 

And next week, we try again!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

W.R. Gingell said:


> Not to worry, you'll catch up next week
> 
> As will I, hopefully; the allergic reaction is still bad, though fading, and I only got 1k today. Basically, it's like I was hit with a very severe 2 day flu.
> Still, that 1k makes up 10k for the week, and my normal lately has been 5k per week, so I'm still happy
> ...


Just take it easy and get some rest  rather have you well and a day or two behind then weeks behind because you pushed it!! (Actually I would just rather have you well lol)


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

W.R. Gingell said:


> Not to worry, you'll catch up next week
> 
> As will I, hopefully; the allergic reaction is still bad, though fading, and I only got 1k today. Basically, it's like I was hit with a very severe 2 day flu.
> Still, that 1k makes up 10k for the week, and my normal lately has been 5k per week, so I'm still happy
> ...


Sorry to hear about that. And yet you were still able to churn out some words. That's impressive, and the kick in the butt I need. Have a good, restful weekend.


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Only 2679 words today, but I got 15,004 for the week - so that's an AVERAGE of 3k a day. That counts, right?? Besides, it's a lot better than getting 12k in 6 days a week like I was doing before I joined this thread. WIN!!


That's awesome! Averages are more important than any given day, for sure. Some days everything clicks and some days, not so much...

I'm feeling a little tired from the pace. I wrote 1500 words this morning and I know I can do the other 1500. I know I can! My brain is like, ugh, however. But when I consider I used to think 1k a day was a good pace, the fact that I'm averaging about 2700 words a day is pretty good.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey, all! I've been posting my word count in the 1000 words a day thread. However, I actually have a personal goal to write at least 3000 words per day and today I reached 3104. I imagine if/WHEN I fall short of my word count goal, I'll be silent around these parts


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Pandorra said:


> Not a single word  I actually deleted about 12!


Some days are like that.  Monday is a whole new week!



UghSoUncool said:


> Hey, all! I've been posting my word count in the 1000 words a day thread. However, I actually have a personal goal to write at least 3000 words per day and today I reached 3104. I imagine if/WHEN I fall short of my word count goal, I'll be silent around these parts


Congrats & welcome!



JaclynDolamore said:


> That's awesome! Averages are more important than any given day, for sure. Some days everything clicks and some days, not so much...


Isn't that the truth? Sometimes it's easy, others it's like pulling teeth... out of a rhino.


----------



## AmandaLutterman (Oct 3, 2017)

I've been killing it lately! I'm not sure on the word count, because I bounce between stories, but on the one  I've been working on today that I know where I started, I'm up over 4k words just today!
I always do this, I'll write like mad when my inspiration hits me and then it slowly fizzles out and I struggle to write anything for a few weeks. I've learned to embrace my muse when it hits and work it until I can't even see straight anymore


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3016!! I got my groove back(along with my 12 words!)!    .. well mostly, I did get the thing that was blocking me out of the way and got to de-stress some with the new promo. It's actually turning out very well so far.. but I am still behind!!!


Gratz on the numbers guys~!!! Keep it going!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3161. Phew.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandorra said:


> Just take it easy and get some rest  rather have you well and a day or two behind then weeks behind because you pushed it!! (Actually I would just rather have you well lol)


Thanks!  I'm better now, and my 3k is 400 words away from being done for the day!



jaehaerys said:


> Sorry to hear about that. And yet you were still able to churn out some words. That's impressive, and the kick in the butt I need. Have a good, restful weekend.


Ah, I lived to tell about it at least  Thanks  It wasn't the dangerous kind, just the uncomfortable and painful kind 



JaclynDolamore said:


> That's awesome! Averages are more important than any given day, for sure. Some days everything clicks and some days, not so much...
> 
> I'm feeling a little tired from the pace. I wrote 1500 words this morning and I know I can do the other 1500. I know I can! My brain is like, ugh, however. But when I consider I used to think 1k a day was a good pace, the fact that I'm averaging about 2700 words a day is pretty good.


Well done you! The pace does that at first, but it honestly gets easier. Just rest when you need to--2700 is pretty DARN good!



UghSoUncool said:


> Hey, all! I've been posting my word count in the 1000 words a day thread. However, I actually have a personal goal to write at least 3000 words per day and today I reached 3104. I imagine if/WHEN I fall short of my word count goal, I'll be silent around these parts


Go you! (just quietly, though, I've fallen short quite a few times in the last week or two, and that hasn't shut me up, so no need to be quiet on my account if you don't make the 3k )



AmandaLutterman said:


> I've been killing it lately! I'm not sure on the word count, because I bounce between stories, but on the one I've been working on today that I know where I started, I'm up over 4k words just today!
> I always do this, I'll write like mad when my inspiration hits me and then it slowly fizzles out and I struggle to write anything for a few weeks. I've learned to embrace my muse when it hits and work it until I can't even see straight anymore


 Good heavens! And yeah, me too on the fizzling out sometimes... 



Pandorra said:


> 3016!! I got my groove back(along with my 12 words!)!  .. well mostly, I did get the thing that was blocking me out of the way and got to de-stress some with the new promo. It's actually turning out very well so far.. but I am still behind!!!
> 
> Gratz on the numbers guys~!!! Keep it going!


Aw yeah!  And still 4 words in front after the replaced 12 words! 



UghSoUncool said:


> 3161. Phew.


Winning!


----------



## Scarlettletters (Oct 9, 2017)

My goals are generally chapter goals.  My chapters are about 2000 to 2500 words, and my goal is to write a minimum of 2, or edit a minimum of 3, per day.

So, today's goal is to edit 3 chapters.

All you peeps who are editing, what is your editing goal?


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

Is there a bigger words per day club? I haven't seen a thread... I'm embarrassed to admit what I wrote because I don't want to discourage people making their milestones.


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> Is there a bigger words per day club? I haven't seen a thread... I'm embarrassed to admit what I wrote because I don't want to discourage people making their milestones.


Oh come on. Dazzle us you show off


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

This weekend went way better than last weekend. 4541 Saturday and 4137 Sunday. My goal was 5k per day but I will take it! I even got my chores done around the house.
Second week in a row I have hit my weekly goal of 21k!  
Now lets see if I can get this book done by Friday . . .
Good luck everyone!  Find your Zen and tap away at the keyboard!


----------



## K.Peters (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm in! 

I need some someone or something to help me to stick to my goal. So, here it is... 5K a day is the goal. 3K is the minimum.

So far today I'm at 1051 and that's just me screwing around at work during spare moments.

Words on "paper" is the goal. Albeit, rough but I try to tell myself that I'm just filling a sandbox so I can build castles.

I'll be doing editing at night, as well. I find that to be very rewarding when I'm feeling stuck. Well, editing and alcohol help. Write drunk, edit sober (not really but it sound romantic)

Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,047 written this morning. Hoping to get in some more on another story later today, but given that it's my anniversary, it might not happen.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 3,047 written this morning. Hoping to get in some more on another story later today, but given that it's my anniversary, it might not happen.


Congratulations on your anniversary! Remember work/life balance is important


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

3042. On a day I thought was going to end up being a 0. Erotica is fun to write though


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

JoyMosby said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary! Remember work/life balance is important


Thanks! I got the extra words in & still have time to celebrate.

4,062 words today!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats Stacy! Congrats everyone.. !!

I just made 3001 for today but I am still behind from yesterday (where I made maybe 500 on one book and 1k on another that has been bugging me) so I am going to try and keep going tonight and see what I can pull out..


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3163 for the day! Will probably spend the rest of the night thinking about my plot/editing a little bit. 


Laran Mithras said:


> Is there a bigger words per day club? I haven't seen a thread... I'm embarrassed to admit what I wrote because I don't want to discourage people making their milestones.





A.L. Smith said:


> Oh come on. Dazzle us you show off


I second the motion for immediate dazzling!  Personally, 3K/day is about as much as I can write before my head starts to spin off and fly around the room, so I won't be discouraged at all (just very, very impressed).


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

UghSoUncool said:


> 3163 for the day! Will probably spend the rest of the night thinking about my plot/editing a little bit.
> I second the motion for immediate dazzling!  Personally, 3K/day is about as much as I can write before my head starts to spin off and fly around the room, so I won't be discouraged at all (just very, very impressed).


  mumblecough8125hack

I really don't want to discourage people because I've been there.

5400+ today with 3 book covers. Thought I'd take a break and leave it until tomorrow and just drink Vodka until I pass out. I guess I won't pass out, but my goal is higher than where I'm at. Wasn't Rosalind at 10K per day? I want to write that.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> mumblecough8125hack
> 
> I really don't want to discourage people because I've been there.
> 
> 5400+ today with 3 book covers. Thought I'd take a break and leave it until tomorrow and just drink Vodka until I pass out. I guess I won't pass out, but my goal is higher than where I'm at. Wasn't Rosalind at 10K per day? I want to write that.


I've had days where I have hit that but yea not sustainable for me lol .. that's awesome for you and really helps keep the jitters away when you DO miss some time when things get busy! Gratz!


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

Pandorra said:


> I've had days where I have hit that but yea not sustainable for me lol .. that's awesome for you and really helps keep the jitters away when you DO miss some time when things get busy! Gratz!


Not sustainable. *Yet.*


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

A.L. Smith said:


> Not sustainable. *Yet.*


I just finished 5500 on a new book, on top of the 3k for Elera, so I'm not complaining about the good days, just wishing I could keep up the pace without losing my brain to total meltdown! 

It took all day to write that much, with very little getting done in between.. so I am not sure it will _ever_ be sustainable, but if you work the numbers, even 1-3k a day (or 7k for a full week) is still doing pretty darn good!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

anddd another 1k .. I am going to go pass out now!


----------



## K.Peters (Aug 17, 2015)

3051 yesterday. 
Not as good as I had hoped but it's words on "paper".
Kinda having a tough time since my other 4 books are languishing and I'm kinda bummed out by various diverse and sundry reasons


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

3769 Yesterday. I would have gotten more, but I had to get a run in. I was not a happy person at the end of the day. My boiler has been down for 2 weeks and the repair guy no showed yesterday. it was 15 outside/62 inside when I got up this morning, thank God for my pellet stove. The repair man is here, now which means I am going in late for my day job and getting some extra words in with no distractions except for the dogs and Kboards


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Don't be afraid to share high word counts! My highest ever WC day was 7,353 in April 2015 when I wrote 150k in one month!! Sounds impressive, but it seriously burned me out. I don't recommend it! &#128540;

As for today, I written 3,032 words. Again, I hope to get another 1k in the afternoon. I have 4 books I plan to release before the end of the year! (One is in pre-order, final draft already uploaded.) The only way I can accomplish this is if I get these afternoon sessions in.

*Update*: 4,435 for the day's total!


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

3685 in 85 minutes. Since I like to keep track of stats 

Good job everyone!


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

5100 today, but had to take a break to upload a couple books I'd finished. sigh Two hours spent on Zon, Nook, D2D, Kobo, Apple and fiddling in the cover designer on CreateSpace.

I might write some more. Taking a break at the moment.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3019 on Elera, switching to the next book!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3141 for today! Woo-hoo!  Took me all day, too. My procrastination got so bad that at one point I was purposely reading over one of my bad reviews, trying to convince myself that my time would be better spent watching _Nightmare Before Christmas_ than trying to be a "writer." I don't even think I was feeling insecure. I think my laziness was just evolving 

TLDNR: No Tim Burton for me today.



Stacy Claflin said:


> Don't be afraid to share high word counts! My highest ever WC day was 7,353 in April 2015 when I wrote 150k in one month!! Sounds impressive, but it seriously burned me out. I don't recommend it! &#128540;
> 
> As for today, I written 3,032 words. Again, I hope to get another 1k in the afternoon. I have 4 books I plan to release before the end of the year! (One is in pre-order, final draft already uploaded.) The only way I can accomplish this is if I get these afternoon sessions in.
> 
> *Update*: 4,435 for the day's total!


150K in one month *stares at the walls for five minutes, unable to conceptualize that reality* That's AMAZING! Even _with_ the burnout


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

ok +5k on the new book so that's around 8k with Elera at 3k .. bedtime!


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> ok +5k on the new book so that's around 8k with Elera at 3k .. bedtime!


There you go. Just keep a good posture so your back doesn't demand a week's break.


----------



## Scarlettletters (Oct 9, 2017)

I edited four chapters yesterday.  Three more today is my goal, and then I'm done.

My dream is still to get up to an average of 10,000 words a day.  I've only achieved that a few times.  I've got a very distractable, ADD personality, and there's also a certain point where the creativity well shuts down and after that, everything that I write is ca-ca.

Here are the things that help me shoehorn moar werdz in:

1.) Plan out my book beforehand as much as possible.  This doesn't have to take more than a couple of days.  I figure out who my hero and heroine are, what is their romance problem, what challenge or story problem is thrown at them in the beginning, who the villain is, what's his/her motivation, what is the all is lost moment, how do the hero and or heroine get past that, and what is the Final Showdown.  Then I write an outline of a few paragraphs per chapter.

2.) Set my timer for 30 minute sprints.  Record my progress.  

3.) If anything distracts me, write down what that is.  Try to learn from it.

4.) No internet allowed when I'm writing, unless for research.

5.)  Start writing early in the day, when I am most productive.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Pandorra said:


> ok +5k on the new book so that's around 8k with Elera at 3k .. bedtime!


  Way to go! What a productive day!

Mine was not bad: 5843 and I am almost done with this book. Now I need to think about what I am going to write next and get this book ready for beta readers . . . .


Scarlettletters said:


> I edited four chapters yesterday. Three more today is my goal, and then I'm done.
> 
> My dream is still to get up to an average of 10,000 words a day. I've only achieved that a few times. I've got a very distractable, ADD personality, and there's also a certain point where the creativity well shuts down and after that, everything that I write is ca-ca.
> 
> ...


Love your process!


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

3375. Moving into the second half of the novella. Erotica is so much more fun to write than romance. So many less rules.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Hit 2300+ today! (I know, it's not 3000) but approaching 2500 is big for me as I'm usually 800-1300 per day.


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

A.L. Smith said:


> 3375. Moving into the second half of the novella. Erotica is so much more fun to write than romance. So many less rules.


Some writing advice I read was: "If you're stuck, kill someone."

In the case of erotica, "If you're stuck, throw in a blowjob."

There you go. Easy and fun!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> Some reading advice I read was: "If you're stuck, kill someone."
> 
> In the case of erotica, "If you're stuck, throw in a blowjob."
> 
> There you go. Easy and fun!


Laran, I really kinda need my keyboard.. and my lungs! lol

Herefortheride, awesome job, Glad you joined us!

Gratz everyone~!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

5390 today. Yep, I'm quite happy about this.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

jaehaerys said:


> 5390 today. Yep, I'm quite happy about this.


Hey! You did awesome! Gratz!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,143 this morning. No writing session this afternoon. Too stressed from dealing with the MailerLite issue.


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

3500 today. Was doing a lot of administrative stuff - raising prices, loading books, changing things. Will do more tomorrow!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> Hey! You did awesome! Gratz!


Thank you very much! This was a much needed day of productivity after a few days of stagnation. Thanks for the encouragement! Best of luck to everyone out there in meeting your word count goals!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3170 for today!



Laran Mithras said:


> Some writing advice I read was: "If you're stuck, kill someone."
> 
> In the case of erotica, "If you're stuck, throw in a blowjob."
> 
> There you go. Easy and fun!


This. Is. Golden.


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> Some writing advice I read was: "If you're stuck, kill someone."
> 
> In the case of erotica, "If you're stuck, throw in a blowjob."
> 
> There you go. Easy and fun!


Completely True.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh thank gods .. lol 3177 on Elera, none on the new book yet but I need migraine meds and a hot shower before I tackle that one!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Only wrote for a little while yesterday but got 3053.   Spent the rest of my time putting my chapters together. Now on to the next book then edit the one that I 'think' is done.

Good Luck!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

JoyMosby said:


> Only wrote for a little while yesterday but got 3053.  Spent the rest of my time putting my chapters together. Now on to the next book then edit the one that I 'think' is done.
> 
> Good Luck!


Congrats Joy and good luck on the edit and release!!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Pandorra said:


> Congrats Joy and good luck on the edit and release!!


It still feels far from release but this progress. I had it done then read it and change over half of it. The other half is for the next book in the series. The good news is I have half of the next book done.


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

3025


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

6100. Think I'll find something else to do for tonight.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Boo. Only 1571 words for today.

But this month I already beat my WC for all of July, so I guess that's a win. I also had a couple 4k days this week, so it averages out. This sounds familiar... didn't I use that as an excuse last week too?


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

JoyMosby said:


> It still feels far from release but this progress. I had it done then read it and change over half of it. The other half is for the next book in the series. The good news is I have half of the next book done.


That's great for the half done with 2 and I feel for you on the edit lol... I did that with Elera, the first 6 chapters had to pretty much be rewritten before I could do anything with the finished piece.. which is when I learned to edit as I go instead of going all in at the end .. 

I have about 17k of book 2 done and another 19k on a new book I am writing in a different genre (this one more to market just to see how it goes) though right now I am behind on the stand-alone since I spent the night editing it all the way through..  ahh well saves time right?


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Boo. Only 1571 words for today.
> 
> But this month I already beat my WC for all of July, so I guess that's a win. I also had a couple 4k days this week, so it averages out. This sounds familiar... didn't I use that as an excuse last week too?


Heck, you're doing great I am still working on yesterday's word count!  (..unless I can count editing, then I am ahead lol!) I don't know how much I will get done today, am not feeling great so may lay down and see how it goes later... with two on the burner I don't think I will be able to let it go though...


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> 6100. Think I'll find something else to do for tonight.


Gratz! very nice job!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Pandorra said:


> Heck, you're doing great I am still working on yesterday's word count!  (..unless I can count editing, then I am ahead lol!) I don't know how much I will get done today, am not feeling great so may lay down and see how it goes later... with two on the burner I don't think I will be able to let it go though...


I felt a cold starting this morning. I've been taking Vitamin C in hopes of getting rid of it. I think I'm going to rest too!

Feel better!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3110 for the day! Now it's time to write out some plot points for tomorrow's writing journey


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Boo. Only 1571 words for today.
> 
> But this month I already beat my WC for all of July, so I guess that's a win. I also had a couple 4k days this week, so it averages out. This sounds familiar... didn't I use that as an excuse last week too?


That is just the way it goes some days! Way to go beating your July numbers! I am on track to beat mine too.

Rocked out yesterday with 3749, and did a bunch of real work (day job) and working on editing. This weekend does not look good for word count though. I am sending the book I finished this week to my editor on 10/25 so I need to make sure it is ready to go . . . I see a lot of red ink in my future.

Keep up the good work! You can do this!


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

3510 almost done with the book. I'll probably not be posting here again until next week though 

I like to take it easy on the weekends. 0-1 sprints. So I'll be lucky if I break a thousand on Saturday or Sunday


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,066 words for today. I might try for more later, but today is release day for my zombie book (couldn't resist Friday the 13th in October!) so I'll probably be busy with that.



JoyMosby said:


> That is just the way it goes some days! Way to go beating your July numbers! I am on track to beat mine too.
> 
> Rocked out yesterday with 3749, and did a bunch of real work (day job) and working on editing. This weekend does not look good for word count though. I am sending the book I finished this week to my editor on 10/25 so I need to make sure it is ready to go . . . I see a lot of red ink in my future.
> 
> Keep up the good work! You can do this!


Good luck! I usually take weekends off but I'm toying with the idea of getting some words in this weekend.


----------



## Victoria Wright (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll join the fun. This year has been seriously kicking my ass, so I really need to up my productivity. Sitting at 580 so far today, so I'm gonna get cracking.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3493 for the day! I'll probably be MIA until Monday/Tuesday. I'll be editing all weekend before starting a fresh novel next week!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

5689 today. Pretty pleased with that. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Newbie here! Glad to join this thread. 5,700 today.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

*Mumbles 1542* Looks up...    for two days...

I know but .. well I was playing with covers and I needed a break .. I am going back to it now!

(Running and planting my butt in front of my script..)


----------



## Victoria Wright (Oct 9, 2015)

Pandorra said:


> *Mumbles 1542* Looks up...  for two days...


I'm right there with you Pandorra. Wound up at just over 2000 for yesterday and am piddling along today with 1350 so far. Better than nothing though, and at least you had some fun with covers!


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

Had a bunch of interruptions today. 4775.

Going to try to write some more, but it's the end of the day and I'm 6 whiskeys into it.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3452 on Evolution's Child and the cover _which turned out awesome! _  (Though I have two covers for Elera I have to decide on) and still going on Evolution which puts me behind a bit on Elera but it was ahead anyways... so I will try to do 5k tomorrow on that after another 3 on Evolution tonight.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Victoria Wright said:


> I'm right there with you Pandorra. Wound up at just over 2000 for yesterday and am piddling along today with 1350 so far. Better than nothing though, and at least you had some fun with covers!


Do I have to admit that was my count for BOTH days added together?


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

3231 for me today. But I'm about to hop into bed with my phone and give it another whirl.


----------



## Scarlettletters (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm starting on book 2 of a serial.  Goal today - 3 chapters.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2038 - I was trying to make up for my 1500 word day last week. Plus I needed the outlet after some bad news. I should finish this WIP on Wednesday if I can get 3.1k each day going forward.


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

5,850 and I finished my book! There's no better feeling than typing THE END. 

On to the next tomorrow, but for now, a tall glass of wine and some fish tacos are calling my name


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Laran Mithras said:


> Had a bunch of interruptions today. 4775.
> 
> Going to try to write some more, but it's the end of the day and I'm 6 whiskeys into it.


Nice work! 



Pandorra said:


> Do I have to admit that was my count for BOTH days added together?


You're doing great. No worries! 



Rosie A. said:


> 3231 for me today. But I'm about to hop into bed with my phone and give it another whirl.


3231 is nothing to sneeze at, congrats!



Stacy Claflin said:


> 2038 - I was trying to make up for my 1500 word day last week. Plus I needed the outlet after some bad news. I should finish this WIP on Wednesday if I can get 3.1k each day going forward.


Sorry to hear about the bad news. You've been making great progress. Here's hoping you can get to 3100 for the next few days. Keep pushing! 



Elle Viviani said:


> 5,850 and I finished my book! There's no better feeling than typing THE END.
> 
> On to the next tomorrow, but for now, a tall glass of wine and some fish tacos are calling my name


Holy cow, 5850!!! And congratulations on finishing your book, it is the best feeling! 

As for me, I did 4482 today and I'm ecstatic about that. Great work everyone, day by day we're making our dreams a reality. Might be cheesy to say, but it's true! Cheers!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

jaehaerys said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad news. You've been making great progress. Here's hoping you can get to 3100 for the next few days. Keep pushing!


Thanks, and you too!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

You guys are all doing so well!

I fell off the wagon the last few days of the week...(2k over 3 days, ugh)...but I'm well on the way to my 3k today. Just another 700 words to go, and I may keep writing until 6pm anyway, get some extra words 

Mind you, even with a couple bad days, NaNoWriMo is looking easily achievable with the kind of output I've been getting thanks to being part of this thread 

Just about another 3k and my short thing 'Cloudy with a Chance of Dropbears' should be first draft done, and a day after that, I should crack 20k+ on both my novel length WiPs (got 20k on one already, 19K on the other).

I'm feeling pumped and ready for this week


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3178 took most of the day, but it was a hard/important part and I edited as I went.


Congratulations everyone, you're doing awesome, Ging  .. you always make them up later so don't stress it.. I always feel like I am behind even when I catch up! It can drive a person [email protected] Sounds like you have enough going on to deserve a bit of time so take what you need to relax!


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

2953 today. I would've done more but I got stuck.  I need to sleep it out and hit it again after my hike in the morning.

Everyone here is doing great. You are all so encouraging!


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> 3178 took most of the day, but it was a hard/important part and I edited as I went.


That's a respectable amount, for sure, when going through a crucial scene or plotpoint.


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

2076 and the draft is finished. Tomorrow i'll edit and proofread. Tonight i'll hand the photo off to my girlfriend for the cover. So hopefully i'll have this thing published by wednesday!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

A.L. Smith said:


> 2076 and the draft is finished. Tomorrow i'll edit and proofread. Tonight i'll hand the photo off to my girlfriend for the cover. So hopefully i'll have this thing published by wednesday!


Gratz!! So many have finished in here this week! Way to go everyone!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I am so impressed with how well everyone is doing!

I have fallen off the wagon. I spent the whole weekend editing the hard copy of the book I finished last week. To say there are a lot of changes is an underestimation. Reviewed/edited 200 pages over the weekend nwo only about 60 to go. 

I will get back there with my 3k/day but not until this is ready to go to my editor on the 25th.

Keep up the GREAT work everyone.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Rosie A. said:


> 2953 today. I would've done more but I got stuck.  I need to sleep it out and hit it again after my hike in the morning.
> 
> Everyone here is doing great. You are all so encouraging!


2953, close enough!  Keep it up, you're doing great!


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

jaehaerys said:


> 2953, close enough!  Keep it up, you're doing great!


Thank you! I'm so glad you started this thread. 3k is a respectable amount and it helps me to have a higher word count. I'm still working...at around 1k for now. My character's best friend was just attacked by a villain. I've literally been "muahaahaaaaaing" for the past 30 mins!


----------



## Victoria Wright (Oct 9, 2015)

Rosie A. said:


> I've literally been "muahaahaaaaaing" for the past 30 mins!


That made me lol, thanks. 

Got busy with family yesterday, puttering along at 500 so far. Time to get down to business!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Umm, I made a pretty picture?    

What is it with covers and why can't I keep my hands off of them??


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> Umm, I made a pretty picture?
> 
> What is it with covers and why can't I keep my hands off of them??


Some trad-pub covers undergo dozens of revisions. Nothing wrong with fiddling.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> Some trad-pub covers undergo dozens of revisions. Nothing wrong with fiddling.


I made my original cover before my MC got to her first evolution and before I had a really good idea where it was going, now that I am half way through the WIP and know where it goes from here, the image in my head changed and I don't know if I should add to the original or just start fresh. It keeps messing with me when I write..


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Rosie A. said:


> Thank you! I'm so glad you started this thread. 3k is a respectable amount and it helps me to have a higher word count. I'm still working...at around 1k for now. My character's best friend was just attacked by a villain. I've literally been "muahaahaaaaaing" for the past 30 mins!


No problem, I'm glad I started it too, for selfish reasons of wanting to get more work done in a shorter period of time.  Of course, I also wanted to help others pick up their publishing pace so that made a thread like this seem like a good idea. I'm glad you're finding value in it, I think it's going to help us accomplish our goals that much sooner. That's the hope anyway.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh, and I almost forgot...I got to 4037 words today. I'm happy with that. I hope everyone's plugging along and accomplishing their goals as well. And remember not to beat yourself up if you didn't get to 3k or whatever your goal was for the day. Self-care is important too. I've had many days where I didn't get to 3k, and yeah, it got me down a bit, but always have to remember...tomorrow's another day.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2043 for today. I was hoping to make up for the other thousand in the afternoon, but that didn't happen. I've got some other stuff going on this week, so I may not hit my word goals. I'll have to make sure I'm prepped and ready for my morning sessions so I can at least get my 3k then! I didn't sleep well over the weekend so I haven't been as sharp in the mornings.


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

Whew, 3497! About 1500 of that is a sex scene.

And holy cow, I'm tired. Why do I hate writing sex scenes so much? I write romance for crying out loud!

Jae, thanks for the encouragement. Wow at 4k+ that's awesome! Nice work, everyone.  The numbers here are so encouraging. Although now I think I'll play some Skyrim. Hah.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Rosie A. said:


> Whew, 3497! Although now I think I'll play some Skyrim. Hah.


Congrats! But you suck, lol .. now I want to play and I can't! I am still 2k words down!!!!!


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie A. said:


> Why do I hate writing sex scenes so much? I write romance for crying out loud!


Each one needs to be different. Each one needs to be fresh. Thing is, sex has certain descriptions that must sound similar.


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

Laran Mithras said:


> Each one needs to be different. Each one needs to be fresh. Thing is, sex has certain descriptions that must sound similar.


I think it's that I get self-conscious. For the most part, I enjoy the emotional ride (heh, see what I did there?) But then I get to thinking that maybe the readers don't like it so explicit or poetic or shallow or whatever the scene turns into for that couple at that time. This one was rather...deep. LOL I gotta go...


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Rosie A. said:


> I think it's that I get self-conscious. For the most part, I enjoy the emotional ride (heh, see what I did there?) But then I get to thinking that maybe the readers don't like it so explicit or poetic or shallow or whatever the scene turns into for that couple at that time. This one was rather...deep. LOL I gotta go...


I am quoting that so you can never take it back!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3087.. I want 5 so I am working on it but my mind is oddly wiped...


2:37 am - 4282 - working for 5k (or 30k whichever comes first lol)


3:03 am - 4937+ editing, which puts me at 30k and a new chapter, now I am going to pass out!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

2.5k and that's it for me tonight! Up as usual for work at 4.30am tomorrow, so I reckon it's bed time 

Good luck to those of you who are still writing and wow! to the 5k word count, Pandorra!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> 3087.. I want 5 so I am working on it but my mind is oddly wiped...
> 
> 2:37 am - 4282 - working for 5k (or 30k whichever comes first lol)
> 
> 3:03 am - 4937+ editing, which puts me at 30k and a new chapter, now I am going to pass out!


Yowza, great work! Yes, rest, you've earned it. 



W.R. Gingell said:


> 2.5k and that's it for me tonight! Up as usual for work at 4.30am tomorrow, so I reckon it's bed time
> 
> Good luck to those of you who are still writing and wow! to the 5k word count, Pandorra!


2.5k is a great result! Keep it going!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3003 for this morning. Now I can focus on my other project this afternoon without guilt. Two more days and I should be done with this WIP. I may just get 3 more books published this year!



Pandorra said:


> 3:03 am - 4937+ editing, which puts me at 30k and a new chapter, now I am going to pass out!


Great work!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 3003 for this morning. Now I can focus on my other project this afternoon without guilt. Two more days and I should be done with this WIP. I may just get 3 more books published this year!
> 
> Great work!


Thank you, You too!!! You're doing awesome!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

W.R. Gingell said:


> 2.5k and that's it for me tonight! Up as usual for work at 4.30am tomorrow, so I reckon it's bed time
> 
> Good luck to those of you who are still writing and wow! to the 5k word count, Pandorra!


Ging, great Job, I know it sounds like just words but I get how fricking hard that can be when the rest of the world is trying to step on your toes.. but you always manage to do it anyways!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Great job, everyone, inspiring stuff!   


And even with all my kboarding today I still managed to get in 3727, so I'm pumped!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

5,400


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Elle Viviani said:


> 5,400


Very nice! Gratz!
Gratz Jays!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Elle Viviani said:


> 5,400


Holy cow. Nice work!


----------



## Victoria Wright (Oct 9, 2015)

All y'all are knocking it out of the ballpark with those wordcounts, great work everyone! I'm puttering past 2500, off to catch me some more words.


----------



## Scarlettletters (Oct 9, 2017)

1700-ish words, one chapter.  Had to run errands all day.

Tomorrow I'm determined to get in at least two chapters.


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

Victoria Wright said:


> All y'all are knocking it out of the ballpark with those wordcounts, great work everyone! I'm puttering past 2500, off to catch me some more words.


Good luck!

Okidoki....3181 for today. Man, I'm pooped. That literally took me forever. I was very slow today.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

A bit over 3k today, and this story still has a couple hundred words to go, so I'll try to get them done before I go to bed (I have the day off tomorrow, so at least I can sleep in until 7am  )



Pandorra said:


> Ging, great Job, I know it sounds like just words but I get how fricking hard that can be when the rest of the world is trying to step on your toes.. but you always manage to do it anyways!


  Thanks! Yeah, sometimes it's like trying to push molasses up a hill... 



Scarlettletters said:


> 1700-ish words, one chapter. Had to run errands all day.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm determined to get in at least two chapters.


That's a flamin' good effort when you've had errands as well


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Gratz all..very nice work! only 2451 tonight! I could keep going but I got caught up on the boards and had to field a bunch of phone calls so my day went downhill fast and now my head is throbbing, so I'll catch up later!!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Pandorra said:


> Very nice! Gratz!
> Gratz Jays!


Thanks, Pandorra!



jaehaerys said:


> Holy cow. Nice work!


You, too! Everyone's killing it on this board. Unfortunately, my AC went out (live in Florida) so I'm hoofing it over to Starbucks. I never write as much there  so I have no clue what today will look like.


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

6,100


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Elle Viviani said:


> Thanks, Pandorra!
> 
> You, too! Everyone's killing it on this board. Unfortunately, my AC went out (live in Florida) so I'm hoofing it over to Starbucks. I never write as much there  so I have no clue what today will look like.


AC, in Oct.. in Florida.. oh yeah, I miss that!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Elle Viviani said:


> 6,100


Nice Job! Congrats..


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

3915 today. I'll take it!


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

3854 on a slow day. Still, better than nothing.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm finally back!  3371 for today. Starting on a new novel.


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm right at 3k today. My husband kept interrupting me so it's a miracle I even got that much. Ugh. Tomorrow I'm barring myself in the closet!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I made 1800 then landed in the ER lol .. so am now making up for what i lost + today's count.. wish me luck I never tried this on ativan before it usually wipes my memory.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Didn't make it over here yesterday. 2937 for yesterday and then 4047 for today. I finished my WIP and went over by 1.8k to wrap everything up just right. It'll probably end up longer because I'm pretty sure I need to add in some more scenes.

Great work everyone! Keep it up!



Pandorra said:


> I made 1800 then landed in the ER lol .. so am now making up for what i lost + today's count.. wish me luck I never tried this on ativan before it usually wipes my memory.


I hope everything is okay!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

5,600



Pandorra said:


> I made 1800 then landed in the ER lol .. so am now making up for what i lost + today's count.. wish me luck I never tried this on ativan before it usually wipes my memory.


OMG are you okay?! I can't believe you wrote after going to the ER! And yes, it's crazy how you need AC in October in Florida. It's just a hot fall this year.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Didn't make it over here yesterday. 2937 for yesterday and then 4047 for today. I finished my WIP and went over by 1.8k to wrap everything up just right. It'll probably end up longer because I'm pretty sure I need to add in some more scenes.
> 
> Great work everyone! Keep it up!
> 
> I hope everything is okay!


Awesome! Gratz Stacy, good luck with the edit and launch!!!

I'm good.. migraines and PE's apparently don't work together!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Elle Viviani said:


> 5,600
> 
> OMG are you okay?! I can't believe you wrote after going to the ER! And yes, it's crazy how you need AC in October in Florida. It's just a hot fall this year.


Gratz great count!

Are you kidding? I was writing IN the ER as soon as the med's kicked in .. lol they thought I was talking to myself (about some very weird [crap] I might add) they sent a counselor in to see if I 'felt safe at home' and I had to show him the tablet and headphones I had stashed under the covers!! 

I just hit 2800 and am still going.. but on my second assessment, I realized maybe evolution's child wasn't the best choice for the hospital..(pathogens released by the GOV) Elera might have gone over better...

I miss the Florida winters... we have a long 7 months of winter coming here!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok that's it for me for tonight .. i'm around 5404 since the crazy started but I don't know how much I got done when the day and night kind of blurred together lol .. my goal for tomorrow is to hit 45k total so about 8-9k words to catch up.


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

Yikes. Only 2434 for me today. Thursdays are my busiest days + I've got a sore throat/getting sick. Hopefully tomorrow I can play catch up.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3119 for me today!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Woohoo! 3394 for this morning. When starting a new WIP, it's hit or miss whether I will hit a good streak or get stuck. Today was a good streak! 😁 

I'll start editing my just finished WIP over the weekend or next week, letting it sit a little. The nice thing about writing multiple series is that being in the midst of various WIPs doesn't get confusing. (Other than I kept trying to write in 3rd person today when this series is 1st! lol)

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Grtaz you 3, awesome numbers!    

I just hit 2996 and still going to see if I can make up the extra I missed while I was sick. (umm kind of, I don't know if I am ahead or catching up at this point lol) Aiming for the 45k mark from 38.634... hows that?


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

I am in, I need to get a book finished before the end of the month I have put off and barely started. COUNT ME IN


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

4,630

Pandorra, glad you're okay!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

CharMarieAdles said:


> I am in, I need to get a book finished before the end of the month I have put off and barely started. COUNT ME IN


Welcome!!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

ok, all together 5,058 bringing me to 40,715.. much better!

Welcome to the count Char! 

Gratz Elle, .. thank you! Me too! lol


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3218 for the day!


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

2100 again today. It was just a slow day for me and I really struggled. I just need to marinate on some ideas a bit more and I should be good to go (pantser here).

Pandorra: I'm sorry about your migraines. My aunt and mil both suffer from them and it's a hard thing to deal with. Looks like you're kicking butt though so nice work.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Rosie A. said:


> 2100 again today. It was just a slow day for me and I really struggled. I just need to marinate on some ideas a bit more and I should be good to go (pantser here).
> 
> Pandorra: I'm sorry about your migraines. My aunt and mil both suffer from them and it's a hard thing to deal with. Looks like you're kicking butt though so nice work.


Thanks  and nice word count 2100 is still awesome...! 

I've had them for awhile, knew I should have taken something but I was out of everything and tried to push it .. once I got the meds down I was fine.. and holy of holy's I do not want another one with an embolism again!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

1,200. Today was my day off, but I couldn't help myself. Don't worry, I also made chocolate chip cookies and watched Charmed.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

4,114  my head is starting to hurt a little so I am going to take a short break, watch a movie or something.


LOL.. gratz on the day off count Elle!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3020 for me today. Might keep tweaking the last few paragraphs (or just go to bed...really leaning towards the latter )


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2069 words for this morning. Since Sunday is my "bonus" day I'm pleased. I don't have as much time for writing, but I got an extra 2k for my weekly goal! 

Also, as of today, I've beaten my word count for every other month this year except May! How sad that I've only broken 50k two months all year. No wonder my releases and sales have been so dismal all year. So glad to be turning this around!

Keep up the great work, everyone! Fantastic numbers!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 2069 words for this morning. Since Sunday is my "bonus" day I'm pleased. I don't have as much time for writing, but I got an extra 2k for my weekly goal!
> 
> Also, as of today, I've beaten my word count for every other month this year except May! How sad that I've only broken 50k two months all year. No wonder my releases and sales have been so dismal all year. So glad to be turning this around!
> 
> Keep up the great work, everyone! Fantastic numbers!


Gratz Stacy, that's awesome that your count has come up so much .. we aren't going anywhere so all it can do is _keep_ getting better! 

*Dances a jig for the extra 2069*


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3892 and I might do some later but I am wiped! lol


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Rosie A. said:


> I'm right at 3k today. My husband kept interrupting me so it's a miracle I even got that much. Ugh. Tomorrow I'm barring myself in the closet!


Oh my goodness YES. My husband does that too, and it is SO ANNOYING! I lose so many sentences I've got planned because of him...  I've taken to wearing my earphones to listen to my music so that he can't talk to me while I'm in a big writing jag 



Pandorra said:


> I made 1800 then landed in the ER lol .. so am now making up for what i lost + today's count.. wish me luck I never tried this on ativan before it usually wipes my memory.


  Good grief! I drop out of the thread for the weekend and people are in the ER!! Hope you're okay 



Pandorra said:


> Are you kidding? I was writing IN the ER as soon as the med's kicked in .. lol they thought I was talking to myself (about some very weird [crap] I might add) they sent a counselor in to see if I 'felt safe at home' and I had to show him the tablet and headphones I had stashed under the covers!!


I laughed SO. HARD. I have customers looking at me weird at my day job because I'll be talking to myself and then suddenly start laughing b/c of a joke one of my characters has made...I try to make sure I'm alone before I do that, but sometimes I don't realise someone's walked down the aisle until I look up and see them. They give me a deer-in-the-headlights look and slowly back out of the aisle...

Everyone is still doing AMAZINGLY! Can't wait to see how you all fare over NaNoWriMo (if you're doing it). If anyone wants to Buddy up/Cabin share over there, this is me: https://nanowrimo.org/participants/wrgingell and my NaNo book: https://nanowrimo.org/participants/wrgingell/novels/between-jobs-the-city-between-book-one


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi, everyone! You guys are so inspiring! 

Yesterday, I did 2105. I'm just starting my writing night now...and I'm exhausted. Not sure if I even care to produce words but let's see what I can do. Feel like I might need a brain break today, honestly.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3044 for the day!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3616 for today. Yay!

Keep up the great work, everyone! I love the numbers! I won't get any extra words this afternoon because I have to dig into the WIP I finished last week.



Pandorra said:


> Gratz Stacy, that's awesome that your count has come up so much .. we aren't going anywhere so all it can do is _keep_ getting better!
> 
> *Dances a jig for the extra 2069*


Thanks!!


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

2431. I'm calling it good today. I'm strung out on leftover pain meds because a screw in my spine broke. It's a good "restart" to things though seeings how last week got shot by that little event.


----------



## K.Peters (Aug 17, 2015)

I have been quite lame lately. 

After committing myself to this and hoping to hit 5K a day, which is a doable number for me, usually... my dog passed away (tear my heart out!), I was trying to finish the final edit on a book which was way overdue and promised to my list and my marriage is falling apart... tear my heart out, again.

Good news is the book is published and I've got about 500 words under my belt for today. Write through the pain, right?


----------



## A.L. Smith (May 6, 2017)

K.Peters said:


> I have been quite lame lately.
> 
> After committing myself to this and hoping to hit 5K a day, which is a doable number for me, usually... my dog passed away (tear my heart out!), I was trying to finish the final edit on a book which was way overdue and promised to my list and my marriage is falling apart... tear my heart out, again.
> 
> Good news is the book is published and I've got about 500 words under my belt for today. Write through the pain, right?


It's just so difficult to sometimes! Physical or emotional pain


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow! First 3000+ day in FOREVER!  

I feel great.


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

3,650 and not happy with that, but oh well. I simply could not focus today. I take weekends off, and as a result, Monday's are so tough for me. I need the mental break each week or I burn out, but I still find it difficult to bounce back from breaks.

Good job, everyone!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Herefortheride said:


> Wow! First 3000+ day in FOREVER!
> 
> I feel great.


Congrats!



K.Peters said:


> I have been quite lame lately.
> 
> After committing myself to this and hoping to hit 5K a day, which is a doable number for me, usually... my dog passed away (tear my heart out!), I was trying to finish the final edit on a book which was way overdue and promised to my list and my marriage is falling apart... tear my heart out, again.
> 
> Good news is the book is published and I've got about 500 words under my belt for today. Write through the pain, right?


Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry!! Congrats on the book release, but still... So much to handle all at once.


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

So, I went back and wrote 2,000 more words! 5,400 total today, and I am happy with that.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

1,493 and (another) cover lol .. but I am a little burnt so am calling it for now. I'll do more later if I wake in the middle of the night!


Gratz all!!!


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

K. Peters: I'm sorry about your pup! Hugs! 

Yesterday: 1500
Today: 204

I think I'm burned out. My brain is just not cooperating! I can't typically sustain high word counts without days off here and there. I simply cannot write today. So...think I will watch a movie, go to bed early, and wake up at the crack of dawn to get words in. I also didn't have a good day and I'm moody. Ugh. Figures.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3187 for the day! <3


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

Finished plotting the first two books in my series, and realized that between the day job and screenwriting in the evening, it'd take approximately _forever_ to finish them without drastic action.

So, cut to me up at 5am to get ~500 words done this morning. Not as many as I wanted, but it's a hard shift to prose when you've been writing scripts for years. I actually have to _describe_ things now!

I'm hoping I'll get faster in my morning sessions, but as for today, I'm fired up to get back to the keyboard tonight and I'm aiming for another ~3,500 before the day is out.


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

Herefortheride said:


> Wow! First 3000+ day in FOREVER!
> 
> I feel great.


Yay! That's awesome! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Bellamy Black said:


> Finished plotting the first two books in my series, and realized that between the day job and screenwriting in the evening, it'd take approximately _forever_ to finish them without drastic action.
> 
> So, cut to me up at 5am to get ~500 words done this morning. Not as many as I wanted, but it's a hard shift to prose when you've been writing scripts for years. I actually have to _describe_ things now!
> 
> I'm hoping I'll get faster in my morning sessions, but as for today, I'm fired up to get back to the keyboard tonight and I'm aiming for another ~3,500 before the day is out.


Good job balancing it all! That's not easy to do. I did that for a while before writing full time.

6,560 for today. My chapters are getting longer, *sigh.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3080 for this morning. 

Great work everyone, and my sympathies for those of you going through hard times.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

Elle Viviani said:


> Good job balancing it all! That's not easy to do. I did that for a while before writing full time.
> 
> 6,560 for today. My chapters are getting longer, *sigh.


Thanks! Writing full time is the goal, so I hope to follow in your footsteps  6,500+ words is amazing!

Managed to get about 2,250 words for the day. I'll take it!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

5,714 .. which brings me to the last few scenes of the book so I may be a little spotty about coming in until its had a hard edit. We'll see.    Wish me luck! This was a harder one than Elera for sure!


Gratz on the awesome numbers and I will be back!!!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Good luck!

3423 words for this morning. It looks like this will be my best word count month for the year!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 3423 words for this morning. It looks like this will be my best word count month for the year!


Good job, Stacy!

4,200 today, and I'm thrilled because I kept my chapters short this time around.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 3423 words for this morning. It looks like this will be my best word count month for the year!


Great work Stacy.. Gratz, that's awesome!

Elle great number gratz!!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

5118 over the past two days! Only made 2000 words yesterday, but thankfully I'm somehow still 24000 words into this 50000 word short novel so I'm happy with the progress so far


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

You guys are doing great! 

I got 3555 words this morning. Funny how outlining helps me to write faster, whether I follow it or not. This morning my story took an unexpected turn and didn't follow the outline at all! Yet I still wrote faster. 😂


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I am back! 
Had to take a break to get my WIP to the editor and not embarrass myself in the process. Spent yesterday afternoon planning and just hit my 3040 for the day. Now I am off to work on my description and review another book I have been sitting on.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

5,200



Stacy Claflin said:


> You guys are doing great!
> 
> I got 3555 words this morning. Funny how outlining helps me to write faster, whether I follow it or not. This morning my story took an unexpected turn and didn't follow the outline at all! Yet I still wrote faster. &#128514;


Good job! Funny how that works out.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3102 for the day!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Meh. Just 2387 words for this morning. I didn't get enough sleep, so it was hard to write. Seems that each week I have one day where I don't hit 3k. I don't feel too bad because I started this WIP last Friday, and I already have over 20k written. This also now my best month of the year, word count wise. I'll probably write on Sunday again to squeeze in a few extra words.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Got my new (Thriller/shifter) book released and 2800 words on Elera's _Covenant_ yesterday!!!

No words today lol .. just finishing up posts, a final cover for Elera and stuff.. I'll check back in when I can do a count!

Gratz on the numbers all! [email protected] I do little notes at the bottom of my script telling me where I want the story to go it never really goes that way but I agree its faster!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

3035 on my new WIP, 
Reviewed over 50 of the first in a new YA series, 
worked on the Description for the book I just sent to my editor (I hate, hate, hate descriptions).



Pandorra said:


> Got my new (Thriller/shifter) book released and 2800 words on Elera's _Covenant_ yesterday!!!


Congratulations on your new release!

I'm off too see my parents for the weekend. . .We will see if I get anything done while I am there.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3209 for the day!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2437, I think two book releases in one mth is getting to me lol .. but I am still trying to stay up there!! (Edit got this up to 5,200 or so total but wow did I have to work for it! lol)

Joy Thank you and gratz!

Ugh, Gratz    every time I see your sig, I laugh...every time!

Stacy, nice count! Keep it up! I tried to find you on FB lol .. your free book is making a killing with the pack!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new release! I got 1278 words this morning (bonus day).

Thanks, Pandorra! Lost Wolf has never been free before (and won't be for long) and I'm thrilled to have made it into the top 50 free books with no paid promos!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Congrats on the new release! I got 1278 words this morning (bonus day).
> 
> Thanks, Pandorra! Lost Wolf has never been free before (and won't be for long) and I'm thrilled to have made it into the top 50 free books with no paid promos!


Nice job with the top 50!!! 

I snatched it in the first hour!  I can't wait to read it .. my tbr list is getting longer... Gratz on the bonus and thank you!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

2,100. Finished editing a book early, so I thought I'd end the day with some writing. 

Good job everyone! So much progress in the two days I've been gone.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2,400 still a little slow..


Gratz all!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, I'm back after a WHOLE WEEK off due to sickness where I only go 3k done for the whole week 

Feeling much better now, though, and I've already hit and passed 3k (think I'll keep going til I finish this chapter, since it's coming on well).

Here's wishing everyone the best of luck this week in hitting the 3k+ goals!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Finished the chapter at 3331 words for the day total.  It's part of a serial WiP I'm sharing exclusively with my mailing list as a kind of 'thank you' for being a subscriber, and I'm really happy with how it turned out  I'll do a bit of editing on it tomorrow, and then back to my main WiP and some quick, broad-strokes planning on the secondary WiP ready for NaNoWriMo...

Cloudy with a Chance of Dropbears is all done and dusted, just needs a final edit before submission to the anthology it was written for, so now I've only got 2 WiPs to work on at once! Hooray!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3057 for the day!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you, Pandorra! Glad you're feeling better, WR.

3018 words today. I have some exciting scenes to write tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get extra words in. Nothing like a good fight to set my fingers flying across the keyboard!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Thanks, Pandorra! Lost Wolf has never been free before (and won't be for long) and I'm thrilled to have made it into the top 50 free books with no paid promos!


Nicely Done Stacy!

Only got a 1000 over the weekend but just hit my 3k for today. Here is to a productive day! I am off to work on the dreaded description of the book I sent to my editor last week.

Good luck and Happy Writing!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

4,200


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3020 for the day! I need to work out some plot points so I can hopefully get to 50,000 words by Friday


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Great work, everyone! I got 3577 words for this morning. With it being Halloween, I may not get to sleep in time to wake up early enough to write tomorrow. Good thing I'm not doing Nano!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

7,500. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Victoria Wright (Oct 9, 2015)

*catches up with the bandwagon, jumps back on*

Back after way too much family drama in the last two weeks or so. At a little over 2k for today so far, heading off to get more wordz.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3,776 so far .. 


Gratz everyone! Nice Job!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3178 for the day!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I should've known I'd be too stubborn to skip a writing session even when going to bed too late. It paid off. 4,302 words for this morning!


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

I've been out camping! Need to get back on it! You guys are doing amazing.  My entire time in the woods I thought about the word counts in this thread and did zero lol. Oh, well. It's nice to have your inspiration.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Had a great day yesterday, even though I am not sure how I did it. 5045! Great way to end the month.
Ended up with 76275 for the month. Did better last month but I took time to edit my book before sending to the editor. 

Goals for November:Finish first draft of my WIP done this month (hopefully around 100k)
                            Make review and edit the book with the editor (try and get it out before Christmas)
                            Get the book I am in the processes of editing to the editor (try and get it out by Christmas)

What are your goals for the month?


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Joy, I am working on finishing 'Covenant' from the Elera series and just started a new novel called Fate's Fallen which should be at 10k by the end of the day.. hopefully I will finish both by the end of the month, even if they still need editing.

I found a new proofreader who is awesome and got my Evolution's Child in the top 100 free in two categories yesterday and today AND I am back to being able to write .. lol .. so going good so far! Also went in for NaNo, thought I would give it a try!

Welcome back Rosie A  Hope it was fun, I love camping.. or used to!

You guys are rocking the word counts! Nice work! Gratz!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

4,600


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3139 for the day!



JoyMosby said:


> What are your goals for the month?


Hi, Joy!  My goals for the month include wrapping up a novel by Friday and sending it off to an editor, and then starting and finishing a second novel by the end of the month. Both of my novels are around 50K, so this would be a pretty writing intensive month for me (which I guess works out since it's NanoWrimo, anyways )


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

6,167. Okay start to Nanowrimo, considering I'm writing three cozy mysteries at least this month.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3131 words for this morning. Had some distractions.

Joy, my goal is 15k+ words each week.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

UghSoUncool said:


> Hi, Joy!  My goals for the month include wrapping up a novel by Friday and sending it off to an editor, and then starting and finishing a second novel by the end of the month. Both of my novels are around 50K, so this would be a pretty writing intensive month for me (which I guess works out since it's NanoWrimo, anyways )


You are going to be busy good luck!


BGArcher said:


> 6,167. Okay start to Nanowrimo, considering I'm writing three cozy mysteries at least this month.


You are insane! I wish I had your dedication!

Stacy, good luck reaching your goal! Based on what you post it sounds achievable.

3055 for me yesterday and a lot of planning and plotting. Off to write more now!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

3,050. Had to reworking two chapters today, which always slows me down. Will finish this draft in a few days!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3,200 for Elera switching to Fate's Fallen


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

3060 for me so far today--I may try for a few more, or I may just watch KDrama, you know? 

NaNoWriMo is the most comfortable it's ever been!


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

7000 words for the day! NOT FUN AT ALL but necessary since I'll be babysitting my niece tomorrow (which means I had to fit in double my writing goal today, since she'll be eating up all of my free time tomorrow )


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

3067 yesterday and I finished editing another book, sending to editor today!

Only 6800 to meet my weekly goal, should be easy . . . we will have to see what the weekend brings.

UghSoUncool- nicely done with your 7000! Have with your niece today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3278 for today. Not bad especially considering I was distracted by big, white flakes falling from the sky AND a Bookbub feature today. Let the page refreshing commence. &#128514;

Tomorrow's my day off, and for once I broke 3k each day this week!

Keep up the good work everyone!



UghSoUncool said:


> 7000 words for the day! NOT FUN AT ALL but necessary since I'll be babysitting my niece tomorrow (which means I had to fit in double my writing goal today, since she'll be eating up all of my free time tomorrow )


7k days are no fun at all! Great work!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2700 for yesterday .. just starting today's count now.

Gratz all ... and 7k is awesome!! Gratz Ugh!

Okay, stopping at 3,232 plus the 2700 which puts me almost even for yesterday and today!!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello from Montan! I went from 75 degrees and sun, to 20 degrees and snow. Wowsah. I forgot to post Friday. 2,200. 

Taking the weekend off, but I’ll be back in the saddle Monday bright and early!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Today (weekends are always bonus days) I wrote 1321 and brought my total for the month over 12k. I'm also set to finish this WIP on Friday! That's 5 days ahead of my original goal date!

Keep up the great work, everyone!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Great work Stacy Gratz on the early finish!! I love it when that happens! lol

Have a great weekend Elle! It's starting here too! Time for hot chocolate and schnapps!

3100 4,358 5,845 hit 20k on Fate's Fallen!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

3658 for the day for me  I've got a bit of movement on the story that didn't want to move along; it's a 22k now (hooray!) and I've had to do a few rewrites for the one that's sitting at 28k (just adding to the wordcount, not deleting anything yet). But I know where I'm going with them both now, so yay!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats on the word counts! I hit 3078 and am right on target for finishing on Friday. The story took a really unexpected twist (this is why I can't/won't plot beyond 5-10 scenes ahead) but it was exactly what the book needed to amp up the stakes for the big finale.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

It's official I am way too busy on the weekends.
Saturday Word Count: 0, but helped hubby put together a new futon frame (4 hour ordeal), clean and hang a TV on the wall. 
Sunday Word Count: 0, Rearranged, cleaned, painted, my office to get ready for new furniture (all day).
Did not make my 21,000k goal for the week, but came close at 17k.
Starting over this week, hit my 3k for today but will try and get a little bit more done later.

Sounds like everyone is doing great!  I love to see everyone meet and exceeding their goals.

Good luck this week,


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats everyone, nice work.. no worries Joy, some days life just happens and we deal .. we'll help you catch up    (pulls out her pom-poms)

4,906 for Monday.

I just hit the peak between 25-35k i'm in a good space so I would like to keep the flow going as long as I can for that 10k... but will put it on tomorrows count!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Pandorra said:


> Congrats everyone, nice work.. no worries Joy, some days life just happens and we deal .. we'll help you catch up  (pulls out her pom-poms)


Thanks Pandorra! I am not giving up! (nicely done on your word count yesterday!)

3396 for me, which was a miracle b/c my real job was supper busy!

Trying to hit that 3K today but I have had a slow start. Good luck all!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

JoyMosby said:


> Thanks Pandorra! I am not giving up! (nicely done on your word count yesterday!)
> 
> 3396 for me, which was a miracle b/c my real job was supper busy!
> 
> Trying to hit that 3K today but I have had a slow start. Good luck all!


Awesome! Nice job, specially on top of work. I know I get high numbers sometimes, but I don't have a job I am juggling.. well other than mom, maid, yadda...  I don't know how you guys do it!

I haven't even started my words count today, I got about 100 more out last night after my post and crashed...hard. lol


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3122 for today. I've been trying not to get my son's illness but it's not working. I'll just have to keep taking Vitamins and hope for the best.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice job Stacy! Fluids and some extra sleep!

I just hit 3,050 for the day but have a tricky bit of prophecy to get through next so the next day might be a little slow if I can't nail it tonight. I'm just off from 30k though!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

6,000

In other news, it's 6 degrees out with a wind chill of -16. Yeah, Montana is a BIT different from Florida.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Elle Viviani said:


> 6,000
> 
> In other news, it's 6 degrees out with a wind chill of -16. Yeah, Montana is a BIT different from Florida.


Gratz! There are days I miss the south!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Elle, Burr!!!! 13 at my house this morning in NW Colorado.

Some how by the grace of god or goddess, whoever, I managed 3044 yesterday. . . it took me all day. My mind kept wondering . . . today has started better 1400 so far, almost half way there.

Stacy hope you are able to fight off the illness.


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

4,600 and I'm done!! Editing this draft starts tomorrow, but first, I'm going to celebrate with barre...and then a huge glass of wine to numb the pain from said barre.


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

5 words today. Published another book. But yes, it is cold here in Montana. 13 inches of snow in the previous 4 days. Didn't snow today. Had a cottontail bunny take up residence in our backyard woodpile.

Cutest little thing...


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

4,867 5,091 for the night, chapter wrapped!

Gratz on the finished books and counts everyone! I think I may be hitting a burn out soon and may need to actually read something other than what I wrote! LOL


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Started great yesterday then fell into an endless pit. 3000, yes on the button. It took everything I had to get it done. On to a new day, with another good start.

The good news is that the mini-remodel of my home office is almost done!  Spent two hours putting together a sofa bed last night . . . I just need some wall art and bookcase and I'm done.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I once did 10,000 words in a day - it was a long day, raining outside, home alone, and I was in a typing frenzy, passing each 1,000 word mark and aiming for the next one, but when it clicked over from 9,999, I stopped. I keep wondering how much I could achieve if I only worked half that hard... but one day does not a dedicated writer make, and I think I belong in the, '3,000 Words Tomorrow Club'.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

lea_owens said:


> I once did 10,000 words in a day - it was a long day, raining outside, home alone, and I was in a typing frenzy, passing each 1,000 word mark and aiming for the next one, but when it clicked over from 9,999, I stopped. I keep wondering how much I could achieve if I only worked half that hard... but one day does not a dedicated writer make, and I think I belong in the, '3,000 Words Tomorrow Club'.


LOL, I don't hit that number often, usually at the very beginning or end though it is one of my LT goals. Join us for 3k and just see how you do! 

Joy gratz on the count and the office coming together!! My brother is currently living in mine! LOL .. good gods I cannot _wait_ to have my house back!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Edited 11,500.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I've slept over 24 hours in the last two days, no writing done. Starting to feel human again though.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2900 and a new chapter and 35k so halfway point, going to stop here, edit tonight then come back and start the second half tomorrow after I see where I am.

Okay that's 2900 written and 35.4k edited!! I'm excited, it all read so smoothly!!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks like everyone had some balance going (writing and editing) Way to go!

Stacy, I hope you feel better soon. 

3023 written yesterday (it was easy finally)

3475 Edited, I'll take it. I have been procrastinating on it . . . but if I want it out by the end of the year I need to get on it.

Good luck today everyone!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

9,800 edited.

Good job, everyone, and happy Friday! I'll see y'all Monday


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

about 2700 last night... getting distracted by scenes!!

Great job all!

Anddd... 3208 today!! On a side note.. My first NaNo is almost done!!!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1026. Not much but it's start after being so sick. 

Hopefully I'll be back in the game starting tomorrow. If so, I'll still be able to finish my WIP by the original deadline, which was the 15th. On the other hand, with so much time to think I made some pre-planning process on a couple standalones I'm going to write early next year. My lack of writing wasn't a complete waste! I also got some reading in.

Good luck, all!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to move up into the club soon.  After a long period of being in the zero words a day club, I have moved into the 2k words a day club but I know I can make 3k.

It'll just require a little discipline.  I can write at 2-2.4k wph when I really get going.  The problem is that 1 hour writing takes place over 2-3 hours while i keep getting distracted by other things.  I'm slowly cutting out the distractions but it will still require a bit of willpower to ignore all the forums, emails, games, news, random-thoughts-I-need-to-look-up that keep getting in the way...


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard A.S.! Good luck and we're rooting for you! (Love the covers!  )

Stacy gratz! get some rest, those are still great numbers!

I'm at the end so it's going a bit faster now, but 4,889 7,011 for today..


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks like everyone is moving along! Had a great weekend 3000+ Saturday, 1500 yesterday.

Not getting much done today as my Hubby is in surgery for his knee. working on editing instead of writing. 

Oye, this chair is not contusive to working on my laptop . . .. Will have to find another location.


Good luck all!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

11,000 edited. Went to Yellowstone and Big Sky this weekend. _Gorgeous._

7,000 Pandorra?! Great job!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Elle Viviani said:


> 7,000 Pandorra?! Great job!


I felt like a semi ran me over when I woke up! 

TY! 6,964 for tonight! I made my NaNo goal in 13 days and am working on cracking the end of the novel tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I got 2597 yesterday, then my sickness kicked me down again. I've gone back to pre-plotting my upcoming stories for today. Hopefully I can write tomorrow.


----------



## Koal and Miss Peach (Nov 14, 2017)

That is a hard core pace! I bet your brain is fried and your butt numb; but I take my hat off to you!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I got 2597 yesterday, then my sickness kicked me down again. I've gone back to pre-plotting my upcoming stories for today. Hopefully I can write tomorrow.


Stacy! Sleep woman...


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

21,150 edited. Went on a bender today, I guess...

Stacy, I hope you rest up and get better!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Done with Fate's Fallen + full edit, sent to Beta/proofreader, still sticky with Evolution's Child and now I am taking 4 days off since that seems to be my crash period between books.. lol 


See you in a few days! I have a reading list to catch up on!!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I managed 1810 words yesterday. Then 3470 today and finished my WIP by my original goal date. If I'm feeling up to it, I'll go over beta feedback today for another WIP.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I managed 1810 words yesterday. Then 3470 today and finished my WIP by my original goal date. If I'm feeling up to it, I'll go over beta feedback today for another WIP.


Gratz Stacy!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

25,300 edited and this baby is done and off the my beta readers!!  

Good job, Stacy, and how are you feeling?

CONGRATS Pandorra!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you! It's nice to get back into writing.  I'm mostly feeling better with a lingering cough. I got two upcoming novels pretty well mapped out, so at least I should the new year running.

Today I wrote 3400 words and I'm at the early point in the story where I just want to keep writing. But I need to get one book ready for the editor and another ready for beta readers. These 15k+ weeks are sure making me productive despite being sick! lol


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3115 for today. I'd like to get more, but I need to work on my other two WIPs.

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2003 2418 words for today. Weekends are always bonus writing days.

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3408 for today.


----------



## MechaDragon (Nov 18, 2017)

I love the idea for this thread. Thanks for setting it up. I'm embarking on a new project so I should get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3404 today.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 3404 today.


Stacy you are a beast! I have not abandon you, life has been crazy and to tell the truth, I was stuck in one spot and not sure how to move forward.

3050 3525 today!

Last week I was dealing with taking care of my husband after knee surgery and his half of the chores, but I did manage to get my book to my editor on Sunday. Back to the doctor with my husband yesterday (6 hours round trip in the car) and I had no more excuses not to get my butt in gear. With my first 3K day in a while I feel like I am on a roll!

Don't give up everybody you can do it!!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

JoyMosby said:


> Stacy you are a beast! I have not abandon you, life has been crazy and to tell the truth, I was stuck in one spot and not sure how to move forward.
> 
> 3050 today!
> 
> ...


Keep it up! Life definitely gets in the way. I felt like being sick put me so far behind! I hope your husband is doing better. Surgery is never fun.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Stacy, Glad you are feeling better. My hubby is doing great off the crutches already!  

Had to update my numbers from yesterday 3525, I started a whole new book series . . . what happens when I've had too much caffeine and can't sleep.

Looking good to hit my goal today, tomorrow will be a challenge. . . .


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

That's great news - on both fronts!

3275 words for today. Now to get my house cleaned for tomorrow. I have every intention of getting my 3k in tomorrow.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Happy Turkey Day!

Had a really good day yesterday 5327 . . .just starting for today . . .It is going to be a tough one.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving! 

2541 for this morning. I won't hit 3k because I'm exhausted from Thanksgiving prep yesterday and I managed to do something to my wrist. Lots more to do today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3k. First time I've done that much for about 5 years.  At least now I know I can do it, though it might be a bit sporadic in keeping up that pace.


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving! Great job everyone. I've been outlining my next novel, returning from traveling, and then coming home mid-reno--so no word counts for me this week. I'm not in a good place to concentrate, so I've been trying to get to coffee shops when I can...


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2700 .. major slacking lately and I think I slept for 18 hours straight lol ... now to get caught up again!


Gratz all you're doing great!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3k for a second day.  Rather uncharted territory here for me...


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Great work, everyone! I'm taking today and tomorrow off. And by off, I mean going through beta feedback to get a WIP ready for the editor. I don't think I fully understand the meaning of "off". 😂


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

9,700 edited on a book I accidentally wrote in October. Thought I’d get around to it since I’m traveling again on Wednesday and don’t feel like starting a new project until then.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2,813 started late but I'll catch up tomorrow! Gratz A.S. way to go!!

Stacy lol go to the spa!!.. Elle good choice! I was going to wait til after the holiday rush to start a new one but it was nagging me...


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Forgot to post yesterday. 21,500 edited.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2049 for today after two days of going through beta feedback for a 60k novel. Now it's with the editor and I can relax a little!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, I've got a lot to get between today (11/26) and 12/22. So I'm going to give it a try. My "must have" daily average is only 2700, but scratching out another three hundred will be good for discipline (and hopefully not bad for morale).

So far today I'm over 2k, but wanted to mark the thread before it gets buried again (this is the first time I've seen it). 

I'm finishing up adding a new chapter to a release from earlier this year (I know, uhm, why). Then it's on to writing a novella and a category length novel (so about 70000 between those two). 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Welcome, IoneKneeling!

31,000 edited.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Wow! Everyone is out there working hard. 
I'm back from Thanksgiving with the folks and while I tried to get some words in, my mom kept interrupting . .. 
11/23- 509
11/24-310
11/25- 0 
11/26- 6085 (I got it done today!) 3k for each book plus some. . . .

It is time to stay on track!  21,000 is the goal this week, (starting tomorrow).

Good luck all!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you, Elle  Do you have a system for crediting edits for your own purposes? I generally cover about 5000 words per hour in edits unless I've really messed up the writing part  The equivalent time for words could be anywhere from 600-1250, although I figure an average of 1000 words. So I would consider 15k edited as a substitute for writing 3000 words for the day. But I would also track if I gained or loss words in the editing process (almost always a gain, thankfully).

Great numbers, Joy!

I finished with 3327. I need to edit the last 1250 tomorrow morning and then publish it. Then I start a new story.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3374 words.  Managed to hit the mark for 3 out of the last 5 days.  With nano coming to an end, it may slow down a little bit to recover, but now that I know can manage it, I'd like to think in the future I can keep up the pace.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Just over 4K today.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

2269 of copy, another 1500 of character notes that don't count.

I made the mistake of doing admin stuff first, then my husband came home early as I was starting to write.

Note to self--write first!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

NoBlackHats said:


> Just over 4K today.


 -nicely done!

IoneKeeling- Darn husbands, happens to me too often.

3017 yesterday, I had to work for it. Too many distractions with Cyber Monday and all.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3k.  And after six good days of writing, including 4 of over 3k, I'm about to finish nano successful.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3478 yesterday. 

Today is all about getting a book ready for publication. I promised my readers it would be ready this month, and being sick for two weeks did not help matters! Luckily my editor is flexible with her schedule for me! ❤


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Eek, only 12xx yesterday. 

Thank you, Joy  And, seeing as you made your goal, you deserved a little Cyber Monday something


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Had a good day yesterday- 3937, finding it helps to plot a few chapters ahead. I think someone in this thread said they do it, thanks! 

I'm so close to finishing for NANO, but I think it won't be done until the weekend . . . Next year I will plan accordingly. 

Good Luck Stacy!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3229.  Nano finished with a day to spare.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Only 1009 words before I couldn't take it anymore and did what I needed to get my book uploaded to the retailers. It was worth the loss of words written today. It brings me to 55k for the month, which beats my WC for eight other months this year (and I still have another day to write!)


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Great numbers for the month, Warwick & Stacy. And congrats on the new release!

3937 is great for the day, Joy. You might not hit 50k for nano, but being just a day or two off is "failing to success" in my opinion. 

I realized my plans for 2 releases in December aren't realistic because of how early and long some of the platforms shut down for. Still aiming for finishing both stories, but the second one will probably only make it onto Amazon, Smashwords and maybe Google and Nook before the end of December. 

I'm at 27xx for the day. Probably stopping. Got a stye yesterday - yuck! Right now it's just uncomfortable and I'm putting compresses on it.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Only 1009 words before I couldn't take it anymore and did what I needed to get my book uploaded to the retailers. It was worth the loss of words written today. It brings me to 55k for the month, which beats my WC for eight other months this year (and I still have another day to write!)


Way to go for beating your work count record even after being sick!

IoneKeeling- sorry about your stye, not fun.



A. S. Warwick said:


> 3229. Nano finished with a day to spare.


 Way to go!!!

3103 yesterday . . . So close to finishing my WIP . . . I'm 56K for the month, maybe if I work really hard today I can hit 60K.

Good luck all!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3181.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you! Books is live everywhere (except GP) and my NL is sent. 

3040 words today.


----------



## rileytune (Nov 26, 2016)

Glad I found this! I saw the 1,000 wpd post, and was starting to think I was the weird one. I always outline before I start to write, so 3000 words a day I can do in about 1.5 hours. I also write daily from 5 AM to around 6:30 AM. I treat it like a part time job so I get it done. Funds, or lack there of,  halt publishing up more than anything for me. The speed I have with pumping out words is also why I don't take part in NaNoWriMo. EVERY month is NaNoWriMo Glad to be a member.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Welcome, Riley

Those are great looking covers!

*NOTE* on your Amazon author page, you haven't gone to authorcentral.amazon.com it seems to officially claim Paragon.

Also, I am now in love with the "series" feature on Amazon because it puts the rest of your books in the series on the book page before the row of also boughts which may more heavily feature competitor books. It doesn't look like you have done that for Warper series.

Hope you don't mind my pointing either out publicly. The reminder is good for everyone and private messages are easily overlooked on KB (maybe not depending on settings, but I don't have my account set up to email me when someone messages me here (if that is an option)).


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats all! 3100 for yesterday I need to see what I can get done today, I have so much going on at home that I haven't been close to my normal numbers but hoping to get back to it when things slow down..


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Edited 21,100 yesterday. I'm concurrently editing two manuscripts and it's a lot to juggle. I don't know how some of you do it! 

I'm back in Montana - the home reno broke me. I couldn't take not having a kitchen or having to walk outside to reach the other half of my house anymore. Luckily my sister is AMAZING and is letting me squat in Bozeman for the next two weeks   I'm hoping to get a lot more done without hammers and drills in the background!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I did it. I finished my WIP last night. On Monday the end seemed so far away, but as I drew closer to it yesterday I made some time and got it done!

Ended up at 4876 by the end of the day. I don't know if it counts for nawo since I started it at the end of October but I'm pleased with 85K for the first draft, normally they come in around 60k and I have to beef them up.

Ended up with 61993 words for the month, which is not my best, but I took nine days off to edit a book to get to my editor. Still crossing my fingers that I will get it out before the end of the year.

Now on to the new book I started last week and making changes to another one I  just got feed back on from my beta readers. . . Can I say I love being busy . . .

Good luck all, new month, new numbers lets get it done.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Great counts, Joy! 

I fell off the wagon, getting back on it today. But I did get "plotting" done.  (Or what passes for it in my poor brain.)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Too many distractions this morning. Internet problems, then I discovered that AMZ deleted one of my series pages (but then later put it back up with my new release) but I'm hopeful to get more words in later.

1836 words for today.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Too many distractions this morning. Internet problems, then I discovered that AMZ deleted one of my series pages (but then later put it back up with my new release) but I'm hopeful to get more words in later.
> 
> 1836 words for today.


DRAMA! I would be freaking out. Glad they fixed it! Good luck with your release!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3K.  Weekend coming up which means less time for writing.  Probably won't hit the 3k mark for the next two days as a result.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I only pulled out about 1000 yesterday and just starting today's it has been crazy busy.. but first of the mth always is!! I'll see if I can catch up tonight!


----------



## randallcfloyd (Nov 27, 2017)

I hit 3384 yesterday and 3258 today.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

35,000 edited yesterday, 22,000 today. I keep forgetting to post.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Seems like a lot of us are busy!

I ended up getting 2133 words on Friday (not the 3k I wanted) and then today (bonus day to make up for lost words last week) I got 2217 words. Still looking at finishing this book on the 5th or 6th. I'd better get to finishing the outline for the next book!

Yesterday, I wrote out my writing schedule - I know what I'm going to write through February 2019. 😳 The schedule will change with time as it always does, but wow. Crazy to think that far ahead!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

I did 1962 December 2 and 4805 today. Working on a novella and hope to have it finished by the 7th (to include edited). I could have done more today based on the scene I have coming up, but it's best not to push my arthritis.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2099 for a new book I am working on and about 800 on Covenant for Elera. I need to finish Elera so I can get to the bottom of the undone pile! LOL


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4050 for this morning. I should finish the WIP tomorrow!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 4050 for this morning. I should finish the WIP tomorrow!


Gratz Stacy! Now I KNOW I Have been slacking lol ... we finished our last ones about the same time!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Pandorra said:


> Gratz Stacy! Now I KNOW I Have been slacking lol ... we finished our last ones about the same time!


LOL - Don't feel too bad, this one is only 45k and I actually had 2-3 chapters already written when I "started."


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I haven't posted in while. The new series I started a few weeks ago fizzled out on Friday. . .I spent the weekend plotting and outlining. I hate outlining, but I think I fixed the problems and started from scratch today. 3036 in the books now lets see if it is still coming together when I get to 8k, (When the last one fell apart).

That will be all for today probably since I am revising a book I  got back from beta readers . . .

Time management time. Get my 3k, put it aside and work on revisions for the other book, and do my day job. It may not sound like it but I LOVE it.

Good luck this week everyone.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Hope it works out, Joy! I lost a lot of productivity trying to get a thriller off the ground. I kept writing the first 10k over and over. Couldn't get the voice or the character settled. I was shooting for a sort of female melding of jack reacher and macgyver. It could be I was trying to give her too much backstory because book 1 was going to be an origin story. Maybe if I attack the character again as a story after she is basically in the wind, it'll work. In the meantime, sticking to romances.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2037 on Elera and I learned something new about writing.. Nov and Dec are _not_ good months to try and write! LOL .. I have been fielding every kind of family/friend phone calls, mail, emails, packages, shopping, cooking, cleaning anything but writing ... lol


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

_Still_ editing. 9,000 Saturday, 11,000 yesterday. Praying that I FINALLY finish this today, but who knows. It's slow going because this round includes a lot of restructuring and some new writing


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Pandorra said:


> 2037 on Elera and I learned something new about writing.. Nov and Dec are _not_ good months to try and write! LOL .. I have been fielding every kind of family/friend phone calls, mail, emails, packages, shopping, cooking, cleaning anything but writing ... lol


I feel yeah. I'm going through a home reno during all of that, too, so I escaped to my sister's in Montana (again!). It's sooo much better here without the added distraction of your floors being ripped out.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Elle Viviani said:


> I feel yeah. I'm going through a home reno during all of that, too, so I escaped to my sister's in Montana (again!). It's sooo much better here without the added distraction of your floors being ripped out.


Montana sounds nice! (and cold lol) ... but its beautiful there.. been meaning to go and spend a week out there but haven't gotten around to it yet. Construction noise sucks, I don't blame you for running away. I managed to hit 2909 with my word count but now its all to do over again for today's count ..  This is what I get for playing nice with everyone!!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

4810 for Dec. 4. That's two days over 4800, so kinda making up for the total fall down days since joining the thread.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

3064 for the day plus tons and tons of plotting/world building. 18 pages edited so far, I still have a few hours left before I call it a day.

hope everyone has a successful day!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Editing is DONE! *kisses the ground beneath her feet* I have no idea how much I edited today, so let's just say it's about a huge glass of wine worth 

Final read through tomorrow, so I won't be on. Good job, everyone, keep it up!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Only 1856 words today, but I finished my WIP and have been working on the second draft. 

Great word counts, everyone!


----------



## randallcfloyd (Nov 27, 2017)

3,400 and counting today


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

I wanted another 4k day, but I just ended a chapter at 3853. And I'm not sure exactly what direction I'm going in with the next one. 

ETA - finished at 4132 plus some hand written notes for today's scene


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4109 for today. Love starting a new book! I've been thinking about this particular opening for *months*!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 4109 for today. Love starting a new book! I've been thinking about this particular opening for *months*!


That's a lot of discipline! If I have something bouncing around that much in my head, I write it then or it becomes a unicorn that never gets written


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

IoneKeeling said:


> That's a lot of discipline! If I have something bouncing around that much in my head, I write it then or it becomes a unicorn that never gets written


It was hard not to write it! But I wanted to finish one of my series before starting this (and that series-ender is with beta readers now!) I kept myself occupied by casting characters and doing a ton of world building.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3198 yesterday and just starting today's.. Great work everyone I see some really awesome numbers here!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

No words today. Had a bit of an office disaster (weather related) that needed addressed (and required a lot of re-arranging of my stuff). Then my husband's side business needed me to get some stuff ready to mail and I added on some personal mailing tasks for gifts I still need to mail out. I really should have done two sessions in the morning before stuff had a chance to get in my way. I know that, really I do. Eat your frog first thing, yeah?


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> It was hard not to write it! But I wanted to finish one of my series before starting this (and that series-ender is with beta readers now!) I kept myself occupied by casting characters and doing a ton of world building.


I have a couple of off-genre stories I want to do but don't want to risk income drop while I do them. I should take inspiration from your patience and also persistence in pursuing the project in bits on the side. With the world and character building having a good chunk done, you will hopefully be able to draft faster. Good luck!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

IoneKeeling said:


> No words today. Had a bit of an office disaster (weather related) that needed addressed (and required a lot of re-arranging of my stuff). Then my husband's side business needed me to get some stuff ready to mail and I added on some personal mailing tasks for gifts I still need to mail out. I really should have done two sessions in the morning before stuff had a chance to get in my way. I know that, really I do. Eat your frog first thing, yeah?


I have been there! Then I end up feeling guilty for slacking off in the morning.

Stacy- Congratulations on finishing your WIP and enjoy starting of your new story.

4022 yesterday, with more plotting. Revised 27 pages, of different book. On track to meet my weekly goals. . .


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3315 words for today.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

2369 yesterday  , not my best work but it was a busy day. 30 pages edited. I'm going to have to spend a lot time this weekend writing and editing if I want to make my 21K goal and finish the edits on my other book.

Today is starting better, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3038 for this morning. I really want to write more, but I NEED to dig into my beta feedback.


----------



## Flee (Dec 3, 2017)

May I brag here?

My writing seems to go in dribs and drabs.  I got all hyped up on coffee Monday night.  ~7500 words between midnight and 0400.  I'm going to go out on a limb here and predict that half of those won't make the edit process.  Still, I surprised myself.

No way that that volume is sustainable though.  Back to dribs.

Flee


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2107 here .. I don't think im going to the big numbers again until the holidays go away lol...


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Flee - welcome the marathon days when they come, but dribs all add up 

Definitely some fall down days for me 2k yesterday and today, don't think I'll get more before I go to bed, but still hope so. I may just edit although I know where I want the story to go and don't think anything in it so far is holding me back. Could be my expectation was for a bit of a quick novella and my plot will push it into novel length and so instead of just going with it and putting the extra days in, I'm first going to waste days from pure obstinacy.


----------



## Flee (Dec 3, 2017)

IoneKeeling said:


> Flee - welcome the marathon days when they come, but dribs all add up


Thanks. My dribs for today are beginning to add up. **checks the writing** ~1400, so a little more than normal. Getting tired tho, so prolly not much more tonight.

Flee


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Welcome, Flee!

2121 for this morning. Not bad for a bonus day! I'm pretty sure this is going to be my best/favorite book yet. I love writing in first person, present tense. And I'm writing about some topics I've been afraid to touch before. With this being so different, my readers are either going to love it or hate it.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Stacy - definitely a good day  I know what you mean about love/hate reader response. When I love a book I'm writing, it makes me nervous because among my core readers, the number of "hated this" seems to go up. 

My husband announced yesterday that he was making the changes to my closet I'd been asking about - which meant me emptying it out, assisting then putting everything back in a new way. 

Glorious closet but no words. Must try to overcompensate today


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Not done writing today, but I'm done with my timed sessions. Did six of them at 30m each and have 3333 words. Not sure I've ever seen it work out like that. Other palindromes, yes, but not all the numbers the same.

Hoping everyone has as productive a week ahead as they need 

[ETA - OK, I fibbed. Did 2 more at 30m each and finished the day at 4852. Stopped mid-scene so should be able to pick up pretty easily tomorrow.]


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3159 for this morning. I've been pantsing this thing so far (almost 16k) but I think it's time to start some outlining. My words aren't spilling as fast as usual - a clear sign that I need some more prep work!

Ione, have fun with the closet, and I hope you manage to get some words in!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I did not work on my current WIP all weekend, instead I finished hard copy editing and started a re-write on a new series I'm going to submit to Kindle Scout. The re-write is going well, but it is going to take me a while to get it done. On top of that I just received the copy edit on Hunted by Vampires. 

So much to do, so little time. I don't how much I will get written this week on my WIP, but I am going to aim for 1000-1500 per day. Then I can work on my other projects as well. 

It looks like everyone got a lot done over the weekend, nicely done! Good luck this week.


----------



## floridagirl (Dec 11, 2017)

I realize this thread was started back in September, but I'd love to join the group. I sustained a 3,000-words-per-day pace this year during Nanowrimo (at least, for most of it)! I can do this. Count me in.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Okay, I'm IN!  Today was a sucky day: 1390. But, I like the idea of pushing limits. I also agree that if you don't set the bar high enough, you'll stop reaching. That being said, "Here's I's is!" 

QUESTION:
Who Pantst it? 
And
Who Plots it?
Or
Who Combos it?
Also,
What are your
highest word counts?

_Mine would be_: Plot:5000

There is a reason I'm asking and once everyone answers, I'll be able to tell you.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

PANTS/plots Combo: 16000 (handwritten on day two of the 2003 "Northeast Blackout")

I'm just starting for the day. Bit under the weather. Going to hide in my cave and try to pull out 3k.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

3351 for the day. 2.5 hours approximately. Happy with that number. Getting close to the ending. Less than 10k to go I think.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Sry hospital again .. 4,997 plus about 300 more in elera ...


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3244 3603 for today. Got my one WIP off to the editor last night. Yay!

I both pants and plot. My highest word count is 7353 back in April 2015 when I wrote 150k that month. (NEVER again!! I burned myself out, exited to see what I could do as a full-time author. Now I know I can do it.)



Pandorra said:


> Sry hospital again .. 4,997 plus about 300 more in elera ...


I hope you're okay!


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Around 5K today! 

I've only been over 3.5K a couple of times.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Dean Kutzler said:


> Okay, I'm IN!  Today was a sucky day: 1390. But, I like the idea of pushing limits. I also agree that if you don't set the bar high enough, you'll stop reaching. That being said, "Here's I's is!"
> 
> QUESTION:
> Who Pantst it?
> ...


1. More Pants than plot- I have found lately if I plot a chapter ahead good things happen. On the other side if I plot the whole story horrible things happen.

2. Highest word count was 10K I think, earlier this year . . . I can't find my notes on it.

Yesterday 
Written: 1102

Reviewed: 11,863K

Edited/ made changes 20K

Hard working on three projects a day, but I will persevere!

So far today:
Edited /made changes 2k
It's going to be a long night. 

Pandorra, Get well soon, hope you are okay!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

4,256 and I'm fine!    My healing lung developed some issues...believe it or not they are telling me I need to rest more!! How much rest do you need from writing?? LOL   


Gratz guys.. awesome numbers today!!!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

JoyMosby said:


> 1. More Pants than plot- I have found lately if I plot a chapter ahead good things happen. On the other side if I plot the whole story horrible things happen.


That used to be me. It's the innate nature of our creativity trying to break free from the box. What I do to deal with that is to decide if it's a good idea that will improve the story. If it's good and I feel will better the story, I'll work it into the outline.

But I get how it can be like a runaway train. When I first attempted writing, I wrote a beautiful 80,000 word story that never ended, lol! Everyone loved it and wanted to know more, more, more! There was so much mystery built in because I was looking for the ending. 

Feel better Pandora!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Glad you are OK Pandorra, I agree about resting when writing isn't it the same thing?

Had a crazy day yesterday and things did not go to plan.
Wrote only 919 was going for 1000.
Rewrite only manages 830
Reviewed only 6441

Unfortunately this is going to be a trend for the next five months for me, with tax season gearing up. I hope I will be able to get my 3k a few times a week, but I don't think it will be this week.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better, Pandorra! 

I keep plotting from crushing my creativity by only plotting bare bones basics. I leave lots of room for twists and turns, only plotting out about a day or two out.

This morning I wrote 3449 words. I would love to keep writing but I need to get through my edits so I can publish the other book soon.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks all!    I can't plot that far ahead (or at all..) I may write a line or two under my current paragraph to try and keep it all moving where I want it, but it bucks me off that horse often enough that I know anything more would be a disaster    .. I actually stayed up writing all night so I am around 6-7k for yesterday and today, its just a short, I needed to get one of the four books I am working on out of the way so I used one to work on writing a short story, which I have never done before. I was amazed at how much fun it was.. lol.. and hey, its only 1-2k from finished, cover, edit and all!


Joy, don't leave us no matter how busy you get!!! 


Stacy, how did u end up bogged down with all edits? lol


Dean, welcome to the thread and thank you!


Awesome numbers guys! Keep in mind we are all fitting in much more than word counts so don't sell yourselves short!!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Pandorra, if you are good with my wimpy numbers I will stay! 

Yesterday was another struggle:

Wrote: 163  

Revised: 938

Reviewed: 7741

Today is better so far. 
I hope you are all so engrossed with your WIP that you are oblivious to the world around you today and write 10K or something. 
Have a wonderful day all


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

JoyMosby said:


> Pandorra, if you are good with my wimpy numbers I will stay!


LOL! If yours are wimpy I am not sure what mine has been lately.. and I would miss you if you left, so no, you're stuck with us even if its 5 words a day! 

I am not sure what my total word count was yesterday, I finished a 15k short I was working on for another name (My first short!), made a cover, edited and published all yesterday sooo can I have a pass?  I will update again when I get _today's_ word count done .. lol


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Barely over 2k this morning. Today just hasn't been a productive day on any front.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

4200 for today .. plus editing all of that...


Gratz Stacy!!! 2k is still great!!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

I've been editing so no real boost in words. Back at writing today.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Pandorra said:


> LOL! If yours are wimpy I am not sure what mine has been lately.. and I would miss you if you left, so no, you're stuck with us even if its 5 words a day!


Then I guess you are stuck with me!

Stacy, we all have those days, put it behind you and keep moving forward we know you can do it!

I actually made progress yesterday!

Wrote: 1072

Revised: 812 (new words written I'm half way done!)

Reviewed: 21911 (over half way)

Let's see if I can do it again today. Good luck every one stay positive.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

3133 - have to break for husband's xmas party for work. Blah  Hopefully will pick up more words when I get home because I left my two characters in a compromising position.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Gratz you two! 2889 for yesterday... sry forgot to post!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I took a much needed break from writing yesterday, then I got my new book proofed and uploaded!


----------



## kenpepiton (Dec 16, 2017)

I've no idea how many words I am writing every day, but it is more than I would care to account for without my digital augmentaions. I chose this as the first place to post with the instincts similar, I think, to those a first time AA seeker might heed. My kind are meek minded and wont poke fun at an old white guy who is trying to find his balance in a world governed by the ups and downs and everywhichaways of the Dunning-Kruger corollary. I may be an idiot who wishes he could think of some reason to hide. Or I may be a philosopher or something like it.

Has anyone here read PALIMPSET, the written word by Michael Battles? That book is one my kind of mind immensely enjoys.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

2, 619 ! but going to write in bed for awhile so no internet.. I need to stop talking so much and start writing lol...

Gratz Stacy!

Welcome to the board Ken.. we all have our moments lol .. I am sure you'll fit right in! 

Okay 5247 final count for yesterday.. i need 5-7 k today to finish!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

40xx for yesterday. Today is edits and a scene that will maybe go to 2500 to finish up the story. Edits might bring me to 3k but likely not. Then a day or two off while I refresh my memory on the next book I'm writing and try to figure where I'm going. It's a family series, so I need to get all my characters back in my head instead of invent new ones.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Okay...No more fooling around for me. (Or checking Facebook, Twitter, Kboards, Reddit, etc.) I have a production schedule to meet...so I'm posting this here in hopes of holding myself accountable. I NEED to hit 3000 a day in order for me to meet my deadline. I'm off to a good start...will check in later. Happy writing, Peeps!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

7,236 ... already stopped to edit and now for the last chapter! 5,526 (Almost done with this one!!)

Gratz Ione!  You're doing awesome!

Good luck with your count Dean, we're rooting for you!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Wow! Looks like everyone had a successful weekend!

Congratulations on getting your book out Stacy!

Friday, I reviewed a bunch (didn't keep track)
Re-write - 738 words
WIP 1026 Words

Saturday I spend all day finishing my reviewing my project. Printed out a hard copy, after I review it and make more changes back to the editor and it will be almost ready to publish. (I hope to have it done by Christmas)

Yesterday I did nothing . . . spent time with family and cleaned up after my septic tank clogged up in the middle of doing laundry.

Good luck all!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Pandorra WOW WOW WOW awesome job!

I finished my book and have it uploaded to Amazon, Kobo, Nook and Apple. Hitting Google and Smashwords in a bit


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

It's holiday again, so I can get down to writing. Three 3000ers since Friday so far. It would have been four, but I lost Sunday to norovirus.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2732 for this morning. I was hoping to get more today but I got sucked into the local coverage of the train derailment.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

That was fun.. lol .. I did an all niter and ended up with over 9k, a full edit and a finished book.. which was for my naughty collection so that's 2 in that series and I can get back to the final few chapters of Elera and Evolution's second book!

Gratz all on the numbers and all the hard work .. yuck for the septic overflow lol .. BTDT! _Not_ fun!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3,058 for now


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Wow, great word counts, Pandorra!

3001 for today. Now to see if I can get my recently finished WIP ready for beta readers.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Love to see everyone beating their goals!

I am not in the 3K club this week, but I will be back hopefully next week.

1020 yesterday and edited 64 pages. At this rate I hope to be done with this round of editing before Christmas! Then I can start concentrating on writing again.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Break day. Starting new book tomorrow. Didn't have a clue what I would do with the character, just new which character was next in line in the series. Then when I couldn't fall asleep, it popped into my head. 

I really wish I could control that part of my brain 24/7  or at least 12/5


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

4,946 .. thanks Stacy.. I am just doing a series of 15k shorts for a diff pen name at the moment so they are going pretty fast.    Gratz on everyone's numbers and remember its Christmas lol .. I think everyone is allowed a [email protected]!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

You guys are making me look bad!
1027k yesterday
70 pages reviewed. (over half way).

I have edited 35 pages so far today . . .there will not be any writing work is CRAZY!!!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

JoyMosby said:


> You guys are making me look bad!
> 1027k yesterday
> 70 pages reviewed. (over half way).
> 
> I have edited 35 pages so far today . . .there will not be any writing work is CRAZY!!!


You forget I took a 3 week hiatus where I didn't write ANYTHING! lol .. and yayyy you're actually doing awesome!!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3013 this morning. We had a family emergency today, so I either won't write tomorrow or I'll pour all my anxiety and nerves into writing. Writing has been cathartic in times like this before. We'll see.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 3013 this morning. We had a family emergency today, so I either won't write tomorrow or I'll pour all my anxiety and nerves into writing. Writing has been cathartic in times like this before. We'll see.


I hope everything is okay! Prayers for you and yours!!!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Only about 2k this time - I have some kind of bug or food poisoning that's landing me in bed every hour for a half hour nap ... its getting sooo annoying!


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 3013 this morning. We had a family emergency today, so I either won't write tomorrow or I'll pour all my anxiety and nerves into writing. Writing has been cathartic in times like this before. We'll see.


Hope everything works out!


Pandorra said:


> Only about 2k this time - I have some kind of bug or food poisoning that's landing me in bed every hour for a half hour nap ... its getting sooo annoying!


Feel better soon!

Reviewed around 80 pages yesterday. I will finish tonight! Then back to writing!

0 words for the day . . . .


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome to the group Dominika and good luck!


Not food poisoning, FLU! I only got about 1k yesterday and today, putting me behind schedule.. I'm going to have to spend tomorrow cramming out as much as I can to get the next novella out by the 23rd, hopefully I feel better by then!! (What is it with setting deadlines for me? As soon as I make a commitment, all hell breaks loose!!)


----------



## kirti (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm in. Goal from today on is 3000 words a day, without failure.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I got 2318 words on Thursday. I'm taking off through Monday. Hope you feel better, Pandorra!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

5,293 ... last Novella is done and in review now I get to do a fun Novel I have been dying to try for a while!!! Still sick but getting better TY ... and Merry Christmas All!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

I decided to convert a 2012 book from 3d person past to 1st person present. The book did exceptionally well, reaching six figures in post-expenses revenue for me, but it feels old and sluggish now (and current sales agree). So I'm not sure how to count today. It's more than just editing and I added about 700 additional words to the first chapter. Well, net words. There are a lot more new words. I tightened the writing up quite a bit as well. But I also don't think I should give myself credit for 4200 words. 

So, until this project is done, I'm setting hours goals instead of words. It's supposed to be 8 hours of work a day, which hasn't happened in forever. Today was 6.5 with husband home, so I count that a win. Also, I think writing is somewhat like what they say in field of dreams, only, instead of build it and they will come, it's sit your butt in a chair and the words will come (as long as you aren't browsing internet or playing, eg, Candy Crush or Farmville, etc.).


----------



## PaludalPenguin (Dec 16, 2017)

I was going to wait till January first to be more consistent with my word count, but since I have a week of holidays anyways, I reckon I better make use of it. So 11k today.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Geesh, 3,000 a day is a lot. I usually balance it out with editing and other aspects of my business.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4,027 for this morning. The writing break did me good!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Welcome to the Cafe and to the thread, Paluda. That was a great day!

Stacy--also awesome! Hey, are you still working in your fitboard? I remember a post from last year or the year before when there were several authors lost from the wider community because of DVT or similar potentially from too much sitting. You were advocating the fitboard. I checked it out and bought one, but am soooo undisciplined.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Gratz guys you're doing great! 


No count for me yet today, just starting a new 7 piece series for valentine's, but working on Evo 2 as well, so I may take one more day off to relax then start in tonight!


----------



## PaludalPenguin (Dec 16, 2017)

IoneKeeling said:


> Welcome to the Cafe and to the thread, Paluda. That was a great day!


Thank youuuu! And yes that was a great day, but sadly they don't happen too often. 5k for today, back to normal.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

IoneKeeling said:


> Stacy--also awesome! Hey, are you still working in your fitboard? I remember a post from last year or the year before when there were several authors lost from the wider community because of DVT or similar potentially from too much sitting. You were advocating the fitboard. I checked it out and bought one, but am soooo undisciplined.


Wow, you have a great memory! I need to get back onto it. We moved it to make room for the Christmas tree, and well, I guess that was all the excuse I needed. Normally, hubs and I go to the gym a couple times a week, but the board keeps me moving the rest of the week.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

7,277

TY Dominika, it's not my norm but I needed a teaser set for my new series. lol

Gratz on the hard work all!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3306 for this morning. I'd like to get some more writing in today, but I have other things that need to be done such as getting things over to the audio publisher and formatting some more paperbacks. Not to mention enjoying the time off with the kids!


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

Blah. Just hit 10,653 words for the day, which is pretty good considering the last few days have been slow. No editing completed today, though. That's all I've been doing the past few days so I focused on writing since it came to me!

Good luck on getting writing done tomorrow and over the weekend, everyone! May tomorrow be as productive as today.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I got about 2500 yesterday and passed out... another 9k edited though on top of that. 


No voice thanks to a cold but I guess I don't need it to write anyways lol .. heck, I may even be more productive?


----------



## PaludalPenguin (Dec 16, 2017)

No writing for me yesterday since I spent all day playing around with covers for some stories that'll be published next week. 
9k today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3304 for this morning.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I haven't fallen off the face of the earth but it feels like it. The holiday's are killing me. I managed to get about 800 words on Christmas Eve. I sent my WIP to my editor for final proof read on Saturday. Day job has been crazy and I am getting ready to host a New Years party . . . I have been spending at least an hour on a re-write every morning this week. Next week will be better! I will get back into the swing of things!

Have a safe and fun weekend!  Here comes 2018!!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 3304 for this morning.


Stacy, you're just killing it!! Good for you! I-ma catch up to you!!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Gratz all the numbers look really good!!


I hit about 3400 yesterday and working on the new count for today so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

WOOT WOOT! I can really say I'm part of the club, now! 3,705, baby!


----------



## Elle Viviani (Sep 27, 2017)

Aaannnnd I'm back! Phew, took a 3 week break after finishing that last novel. I think it's my fav yet! It's with the proofer, and I have another manuscript heading to the editor at the end of January...which means I have just enough time to write another book in the next four weeks  

I've missed you all, and it looks like you're kicking butt! Been doing a ton of traveling, and then my family descended on me and the hubby for Christmas (yup, reno is still not done so that was crazy). I haven't been writing. I miss it. Like, a lot. 

Getting back in the saddle tomorrow, though. Have my next novel all outlined and ready to go. My next book launches on January 10th (can't wait!), so I have t make sure I keep up the promos for that while writing. It's always hard for me to do both (write and market), but that's what's happens when I have 3 weeks of catch up to do...


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

1600 words, my website up and linked to everything (and I'm in love with it ..) I got the first of my deadly sin books up and posted today and I managed to make a writing calendar with the anticipated (hopeful?) /writing schedule and release days outlined for me and my readers!

WB Elle, we missed you!

Gratz on the counts guys!!

Now, back to writing! LOL


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats, Dean!

2,081 for today. 58,904 for the month. 585,348 for the year. Taking tomorrow off and getting back to it after that!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Congrats, Dean!


Thanks, Stacy!

Yesterday, I wrote 1,429.  I made a promise to myself that the writing doesn't stop until the word count is hit. But! In my defense it was NYE. Although, I was prepared to keep writing, but my partner got off work early and came home. I'm sure I don't have to tell you guys what a distraction our significant others can be to our writing. Plus I had to cook dinner. 

So, what am I going to do today? In addition to my 3,000 goal I need to write 1,571. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful New Years!!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

NYE/NYD are excellent reasons to take a break! I mostly only wrote yesterday because I didn't get in as much writing as I'd wanted last week. (I use Sundays for catching up and/or getting ahead.) 

Happy New Years to all!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Okay! I've made up my deficit of 1,429 from yesterday. Now, just 3000 more to go! Is it just me, or is it exciting to everyone - watching the chapters fill out in Scrivener (or whatever you use) and make their way down the page!!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3,400 yesterday.. shooting for 5k tonight!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Yes!  Okay, by forcing myself to adhere to my goals, no matter what, I've written my deficit of 1,429 from yesterday and wrote another 3,006 for a total of 4,435 in order to keep my goal of at least 3,000/day! I can truly post here with pride! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

5,465 and i'm still going... so very happy with that, it puts me ahead of schedule for another project later!!    I'll add anything new to tomorrow/today's count. (you should all know by now that I write better while the world sleeps, so it's never one or the other its usually both with the new count starting the next night! lol)


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

19,000 words in 4 days. I locked myself in my new Fortress of Solitude over a 96-hour leave, and pretty much only came out to eat and run.










I have another break like this one coming up in two weeks, and I'm already clearing my schedule.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3383 to start off the year. Glad to hear you guys are getting off to a great start too!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

3196 tonight! The magic for me is truly not allowing myself to leave the laptop until the goal is hit. No matter what. If...life gets in the way, I just mark down the deficit and it to the next days goal. That alone, is enough to keep me on track!   Happy writing, guys!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

8,752.. got caught up in a new WIP!


----------



## SophiaQuinn (Dec 14, 2017)

Time for me to STOP LURKING and start giving myself accountability!

Yesterday got 2,100. Today (so far) 1,001. I need to do at least 2,400/day to get this draft done by my deadline (1/15) so I'm hoping this thread will give me the fire in my belly to push through!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

SophiaQuinn said:


> I'm hoping this thread will give me the fire in my belly to push through!


_Sophia, Can't Stop - Won't Stop!_ 

You got this! What finally made me keep my goals is that I became strict. I said to myself that no matter what...I write 3,000 a day. If life gets in the way, I write down the deficit and add it to the next day. That makes it harder, so, I strive to do the 3,000. It's all a mindset. How bad do you want this? I gave up my nightly indulgences and TV. This to me, is so much more rewarding.

Best of luck! We're here to give you a boost!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Welcome, Sophia!

4,215 for this morning. A nice combination of writing fast and my kids sleeping in.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,735 for today.


----------



## SophiaQuinn (Dec 14, 2017)

Didn't make 3k yesterday  Snow on the east coast and a desperately-needed grocery run shot my free time to hell. But 1,200 this morning and hoping to at least double it by the end of the day!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

kerplunk.. lol . nada, zilch, zip!


Daughter sick and it's infectious, like she can't leave the house for two weeks bad, so i've been bleaching and cleaning and taking care of her and other things!


Will catch back up when I can!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Stay warm, Sophia! I hope your daughter feels better soon, Pandorra.

I managed 3,083 this morning despite more distractions than I can shake a stick at. Looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow. (I hope! I have a sick kid too, but I think it's just a cold. Everywhere we go, people are coughing and sneezing.)


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3,642 and that brings me to 5 of the 23 novellas on the list finished..   .. BUT I think am going to go work on one of my novels for a while then come back to those.

Ty Stacy! the doctor says she has to stay home til the 15th but she should feel better in half that (I hope).. I hate it when kids are sick!   Hope yours is well soon!!!

Gratz on the numbers!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

_*3,121*_ - It's 11:21pm. I'm so proud of myself! I'm truly sticking to my goal of 3,000 a day! It really was just a matter of making myself do it, no matter what! Go figure! See you all tomorrow! Have a good night!


----------



## Flee (Dec 3, 2017)

Sigh.  No writing for four days.  Behinder than usual.

Stinkin computer.  I swear I could do better than this with my old Underwood Upright.  Even if I did cross up the keys now and then.  Even tho the capital S was missing part of its tail, it didn't get a virus.

Managed 2389 yesterday and am up to 1334 today.  Taking a break while the fumes evacuate and then onward and upward.

Let us dominate these stinkin computers.  Go writers!  

Flee

PS:  Hope you all get well.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

3050 tonight and it isn't even a scheduled writing night! I love how this is motivating me to get ahead of my schedule! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

3,774.. switch novels for a few days now ...


Gratz on the numbers all~


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Thanks, Pandorra! Your numbers inspire me!


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

Great going everyone. I have only looked at the title of this thread and haven't come in to any of the 1000, 2000 or 3000 words a day rooms, but this week I actually managed to apply some self discipline. Each day, I've risen earlier than usual, when everyone else is still asleep, and have done a few hundred over 2,000 words a day for three days, and 3,000 words today. Not sure if I can keep it up, but I really want to. When focussed and uninterrupted, I can type as fast as the words come to me. I'm about to do some more, now, so might make 5000 for the day.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

lea_owens said:


> When focussed and uninterrupted, I can type as fast as the words come to me. I'm about to do some more, now, so might make 5000 for the day.


Way to go, Lea! For me, it was a matter of not stopping until I hit 3,000-no matter what. You also should see the benefit of really getting into the story when you push yourself. I'm aiming for the 5,000/day club, too.

You got the momentum rolling! Keep it up! You can do it!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I got 3,020 today (on a bonus day!) despite what sounded like someone outside the house just behind me. I couldn't see anything, but I'm telling myself it was just a neighborhood pet.

Now I'm on track to finish this novel by Friday (my original goal date - yay!) The only problem is I can't decide what to write next! I'm thinking of asking my readers which one they'd prefer, because I really can't decide. Really unusual for me!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,003 for today


----------



## Michelle1988 (Jan 4, 2018)

I got 3000 yesterday, give or take a few words. Best day so far! I normally get aroud a 1000 or so... some days even less, so 3000 words was huge for me.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

3,040 tonight! Last night I only wrote 2,000, so, tomorrow I've got to make up 1,000! Love being in this club!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Great work, guys! I got 3,366 for today. Good thing I recorded yesterday's WC here because I forgot to add it to my spreadsheet!


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

Good job, everyone! I'm with Flee when it comes to taking a breather. I took a three-day break since I've been writing non-stop since August. Today was my first day back in the saddle and I added 9,167 words. My latest novel now stands just past 100K and is a little over halfway done. I was in a fog before the weekend and would just sit there for hours staring at words until my head hurt. It's the first time I've really "forced" myself to take a break and I couldn't recommend it more for those of you who might get writer's block. I was worried it would take me out of the zone, but it instead helped to plop me back down into it.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,474 words for this morning. Also got the last two day's writing plotted out, then I'm done with this one. It might go a little long to get perfect ending. We'll see.


----------



## EifionWyn (Jan 5, 2018)

OMG - Every Day!!
You guys must be like machines! I may have done 3000 words one day - I think.

When you crest a hill and expect to see the glittering allure of the ocean ahead and all you see, is another great range of snow-topped mountains, it is either extremely motivating, or completely crushing!

I am currently hovering between those emotions but tomorrow - it will be 3000 words! (Better stock-up on coffee!)


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I didn’t quite, I promise. The day job has been crazy and I have been working on the final edits of my third book. Should be out by the end of the month. Had major drama with paperback formatting between Amazon and CreateSpace. (Stick with Create Space).

On with the update. . . the numbers aren’t as good as they should be but considering I have only been working for an hour, and a half in the mornings I’m happy with the numbers:
Sunday: 940
Monday: 1957
Tuesday: 2071
Wednesday: 2638
Today: 2461

I have found a little bit of time to review the 3rd draft of a new series I’m working on as well.

Sorry everyone has sick kids, and welcome to all the new people! I will try and get back to daily updates.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,075 for today.



EifionWyn said:


> OMG - Every Day!!
> You guys must be like machines! I may have done 3000 words one day - I think.


For some of us, it's only during the week. I'm full time, so that definitely helps. I got around 1k a day when I had my business.


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

Back in the typing saddle on Monday. Just finished up a second edition (added 11k net to existing 44k, changed POV from 3d to dual first and tense, and would say, including the extra 11k net, it's at least 30% new and way tighter). 

Doing some background tomorrow (Sunday) on new project. Nothing like outlining. Get the names down, stuff like that. 

Great work, everyone!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Got sick which meant I couldn't write Friday. I wrote 2,051 for today but still need about another thousand to finish this WIP. Maybe I can get it done later today or I'll just finish it tomorrow, then work on planning my next WIP.


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

~5100 yesterday; I started after my run at about 6 AM and wrapped up about 10 PM, with a couple of breaks. I woke up late this morning, so we'll see what the day brings. 

My last 4-day weekend I knocked out nearly 20,000 words, so it looks like ~5K usable words is my upper bound in about 12 hours of good, uninterrupted writing. Still loving the Fortress of Solitude.

And to be fair, I do complete, blank-page rewrites, and this is the fourth (and hopefully final) version, so there's not much concepting happening, right now. It's just typing and making the words pretty. I'm way slower when I'm knocking out early drafts.


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

I was hoping to hit 3K at least once over the weekend but alas I only got 1K on Saturday, Sunday was spent reviewing a new book and planning, organizing a launch for my third book which should happen next week . . . Managed 2k this morning that will probably be it for the day. Too much other stuff to do.

Love the numbers everyone is posting, I will get back there this weekend if not sooner!


----------



## IoneKeeling (Oct 14, 2017)

2707 yesterday. Absolutely should have made 3k but just stopped. And the "we all need to step away every now and then doesn't work" because it's way more than "now and then" - ah well. Try for full tilt today!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

3,505 tonight! Feeling like a Boss!   LOL! The last few nights I haven't felt comfortable posting here because I didn't quite breach 3,000. I still did close. 2,700 one night, 2000 another, etc. But tonight the stars were aligned! I'm ahead of my project and moving right along! There's something to be said about re-plotting when something just isn't working! Happy writing, guys! See ya, tomorrow! (I hope!)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Been sick all week but did manage some words. Monday, 1031. Thursday, 2720. Today, 3062. Also managed to publish a book. Now to get rid of this cough.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Been sick all week...


Drink tons & tons of water, Stacy. It'll help flush it out of your system quicker. I think that's why I never (luckily) get sick. Feel better! Great word counts!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Dean Kutzler said:


> Drink tons & tons of water, Stacy. It'll help flush it out of your system quicker. I think that's why I never (luckily) get sick. Feel better! Great word counts!


Thanks, Dean! I'm terrible at drinking enough water, especially when sick. That probably explains a lot...


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1815 for today, my catch up day. It still leaves me 5k short for last week, but that's the way it goes. I'm just glad that being sick didn't put me further behind!


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

3,063 woot, woot! I know I should keep going but I'm dawg tired! Happy writing, guys!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I've been more focused on a 2nd draft, so not too many words this week.
Sunday: 1815
Monday: 1627
Today: 3503


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3212 for today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,654 words for today. I'm getting my groove back! It helps that I'm really excited about this one.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,859 for my bonus day. Anyone else still here with me?


----------



## lysadaley (Mar 23, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 2,859 for my bonus day. Anyone else still here with me?


Hey Stacy. I'm joining the club. Hoping it keeps me motivated. I did 3018 words this morning. Not great words. But they're on the page.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

lysadaley said:


> Hey Stacy. I'm joining the club. Hoping it keeps me motivated. I did 3018 words this morning. Not great words. But they're on the page.


Welcome, Lysa! Great work, words are words! A blank page can't be edited. I've been posting on the Thousand Words a Day Club thread. There are others with the 3k a day goal too!


----------



## lysadaley (Mar 23, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I've been posting on the Thousand Words a Day Club thread. There are others with the 3k a day goal too!


Ah, good to know the party moved! Thought we were all alone. I'll head over there.


----------

